# Wessex Fertility : part 8



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha xx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, just thought i would be first to say hello to and first on the board!!!!

Hope you all have had a good day

Night Night

love
sarah


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll be second!

Hope you are all ok!

I've woken up with a sore eye, all swollen and red.  Great!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sue, welcome back!  Hope you had a good nights sleep!  Test day tomorrow right?  How are you feeling?


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, Just wanted to say hi, so I dont lose you

E


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Me too - need to get you on my updates

Hope you're all doing alright (colds and sore eyes and bloating accepted!)

Poll


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

still got a stinker of a cold - a Viral infection !!
a quick one...to say hi! Big love
and Sue - GOOD LUCK ANGEL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Broomie - Good luck for tom too huni - nearly there XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

bye for now - gotta go back to bed X


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Minxy - thank you for our new home x

Sue - you are o.k?

Em & Poll  - hello how are you doing?

Lottie - hope you feel better soon take care of yourself  

Sarah - Hello you did well to be up to be first on the board last night I keep falling asleep at 9!

Witters - hope your eye is improving.  I was a bit worried when Sue counted up to 20 follicles but she said she was pleased so far because they are not all big ones so hopefully when I get back tomorrow they won't all be jumbo sized!  I am drinking loads but getting very bored of protein and just feel very uncomfortable!

Love

Broomie x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  all 


Got a  bfn  last  night ,  was  gonna  test again this  morning, but  decided to leave it a  few  days ( dh's  suggestion)

Doin good  , lovely weather  today .  Will  catch up later  when we test again..........  if  AF doesnt  come  

Luv  sue


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Evening,

Hope everyone is well

Sue - I will keep everything crossed for you     

I was back at the Wessex again today I am so uncomfortable I'm struggling to move!  Folies have grown Sue thinks by Mon there could be 15 big ones and some extra tiddlers.  So its the trigger injection tomorrow night and in for EC Monday morning.  She said she is concerned about me getting OHSS Witters how will I know if I do?  (probably ridiculously stupid question I know!).  So I'm feeling pleased that folies have grown but a bit unsure of what is to come Sue has told me only to take half the dosage of the trigger injection to minimise chances of OHSS.  Can't wait for Mon just want to get that bit over with now!

Lots of love to you all

Broomie x


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sue ~ Got everything crossed that you still get your BFP  

Broomie ~ Tons of luck for EC.  Sounds like the Wessex are keeping an eye on you.  Make sure they tell you what symptoms to look out for on the OHSS front.  Let's hope you escape it altogether.

Snic ~ How are stimms going?  Hope the SP is doing the trick.

Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned - hope you're all OK.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning ladies,

How are we today?

Sue - any further news babe? praying for a bfp for you...    

Broomie - how you feeling today? I was at the Wessex yesterday too - picking up meds - wondered if you were there!
OHSS - i had it on my last cycle - and have had it a little bit on this one.  I was very bloated, short of breath, tired, in some pain around my ovaries (i couldn't really walk upright)...i felt really uncomfy on the whole.  i hope you don't suffer with it babe - but i was "ok" on it.  my want for the TX to go ahead was too great!  unfortunately for me my 1st cycle was abandoned before EC because the ohss took over - but if Sue has given you the go-ahead for your trigger then i presume that means she is not too worried to stop you...a friend of mine had ohss after her trigger but went ahead with it all and has twins now! so there is always hope...keep drinking tons of water (i was on a minimum of 6 litres!) and eat lots of eggs, cheese, fish & meat!  Fingers crossed for you huni - good luck with your jab later! Roll on EC on Monday!!! yipppeeee - nearly there!

Snic - hope you're feeling well on stimms huni? how long now?? 

All other ladies? what's new? how are you doing?

Me - still with a bad cold - getting through...miss Night Nurse!

Have a good weekend...keep us informed 
Lottie XXXXXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

lovely to see quite a few going through treatment at the mo... All the very best of luck to you all    
sorry severe lack of proper personals but feeling a bit down with cold.. chest hurting and all.. dh is also suffering..

Little follow up on what's happening with me.....After our failed 1st PCT funded IVF fresh cycle -

Went for our follow up appt at last and got told our options.... 1 is no brainer as we don't have the money...
second option is to go for a frozen cycle... natural or medicated - we think we'll go for medicated cycle as I respond well anyway and also cuts down the having to have a trial month...
next option is whether to defrost all 4 frozen embryos and go for a 3 day transfer - Geep cycle.
or to defrost 2 and go for 2 day transfer... means we could have 2 left for another go but of course it can also minimize chances - only 1 might survive thaw or none... all swings and roundabouts..
Anyway so far we've decided medicated frosties cycle but not sure on how many.... We have our holiday booked for July so we're going ahead with that first and then decide when we come back when we want to do our cycle...

Anyway, keep reading and following up on you all.... always wishing everyone the very best and hoping for lots of BFPs here..   will come back to do some proper personals when feeling better..
Witters - hope you're feeling better... lots of huggles for M&K  

xx
Sofia


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well, and having a good weekend. 

I am quite new on here, have mainly been posting on the Dorset & Hydrosalpinx threads. I was just wondering if anyone knows what the current wait is for a private app at The Wessex? 

Thanks   Lou xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 
Just joining this thread too, as our surrogate is 15 weeks pregnant on Tues with Twins ! thanks to the lovely Sue Ingamells
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lou, welcome!  Generally, if you are private at the Wessex, appointment time is pretty good and can generally fit in with the right time in your current or certainly next cycle.  Give them a call!

Sam, welcome and congrats!  I have twins, so am here if you need to ask any questions.  How is your surrogate feeling?  I had all day sickness for the complete pregnancy.  Make sure she reast well too as my waters broke early at 29 weeks, not fun but all worked out perfectly in the end 

Sofia, I hope you feel better!  I have the same thing plus conjunctivitus.  I've had it since Wednesday in my right eye and it's now started in my left.  I am house bound as I can't see much with all the ointment I need to put in!  Best of lucj with your decision, whichever you make will be the right one!

Broomie, thinking of you with collection today!!!!  My OHSS started after retrieval, so watch out for it!  Most ladies will feel bloated and uncomfortable.  What you need to monitor is feeling (being) sick, breathlessness, numerous dizzy spells, physically not being able to eat or drink but most importantly your fluid input to output ratio.  You must drink as much as you physically can and hopefully keep needing the loo.  You will know if you feel so poorly that you need to get checked out.  If you do, do not hesitate to go straight to the hospital!  Oddly enough I have just written a long post in another group, I will go and 'quote' it here in a sec...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Witters said:


> A very quick 'my story' is that I had 25 eggs retrieved but only 3 fertilised, all of which were terribly fragmented and only of a 'fair' quality. Ordinarily they should have been disguarded but due to our pleading, they did freeze them but kept reminding us not to get our hopes up. I ended up being admitted to hospital on the second day following retrieval. I called the doctor on call at the clinic, who said it was all completely normal what I was experiencing (!) and to just keep up with fluids. DH then got on the phone and demanded her to call the hospital to let them know we were on our way! Once there, they checked me over and tested my blood. The doctor seemed very shocked and kept saying how well I looked in comparrison to my bloods! I was immediately put on a drip and monitored every 15 minutes, including measuring my girth. This expanded by 20cm in 2 days and was so firm that I could no longer physically sit up. I was catheterised too and for every litre of fluids in, less that 10ml came out. Before 12 hours were up, the decision was made to get me admitted to ICU as the general ward could not keep up with my blood chemestry, so I was blue lighted in an ambulance to the ICU. Poor DH was so scared!
> 
> Once there, I was immediately central lined, but the one in my neck didn't work so they put one in my collar bone. I was then on 8 drips with heart monitors, oxygen, automatic BP cuff every 10 minutes, pulse thing on my finger, tape measure around my belly, the list went on. I had tubes and wires everywhere. I needed bed baths, developed bed sores, couldn't eat or drink, kept being sick. It was awful. The worst pain I have ever experienced. By the 3rd day in ICU, my kidneys were in failure and there was so much fluid that my lungs were severely restricted. I had a mobile x-ray come to take a picture of my chest and then a mobile scanner to check out my ovaries. There was way too much fluid in there. My overies had ballooned to 13cm and 14cm and they were struggling to keep everything under control. After several phonecalls regarding my case, they decided to put a catheter directly into one of the fluid pockets in my tummy. They drained off 2 litres of fluid each day for 3 days. Pure bliss! Soon after, my kidneys decided they had enough room to function again and I started outputting 30ml, then 50ml, then all of a sudden 140ml. The doctors all literally did a song and a dance for me in celebration! Once it was flowing, it was flowing! So much so that I bypassed the catheter! OMG, that really was painful! They re-catheterised me only for it to happen again. By this point I was screaming in sheer agony (ICU is usually a really quiet place!) and so I was put on morphine as they tried again with a bigger one in the hope it would stay put this time. All was good and I started to see signs of improvement.
> 
> ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

nostalgicsam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just joining this thread too, as our surrogate is 15 weeks pregnant on Tues with Twins ! thanks to the lovely Sue Ingamells
> xx


Hi there 

What fanstastic news that you're expecting twins and what an angel your surro is 

Obviously you're more than welcome to stay on this thread but you may also be interested in joining the Bun in the Oven board as well, as we try to keep bumps and babies chat to a minimum on these IVF boards as many ladies are still going through treatment 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Wishing you well and bet you're getting so excited to meet your twinnies 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry just a quick post before I go and lie down feel very woozy!  Just got back from EC they got 16 so will wait and see now if any of them fertilize.  Thank you so much for all your advice and support invaluable as always

Love

Broomie x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done Broomie.. great No... fingers crossed for the fertilization.. you rest up now        

xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great to hear you are back and OK Broomie, thanks for taking the time to let us know!  Fingers crossed for all 16 to fertilise or a high proportion at the very least.  Enjoy your rest and being pampered by everyone!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Witters - Thanks. Wow it sounds like you really went through the mill, but I see it was worth it in the end. 

Good luck to you Broomie. Hope you are feeling ok.

Just to let you know a bit about me, been ttc for 2 years or so, been on clomid for 1 year and had a lap and dye in Jan. I have been diagnosed with hydrosalpinx, and it seems highly likely that I need them removed in order to proceed with IVF, just waiting to find out in a month or so. I think my op will probably be about July time if I need them out.

I wonder how long you have to wait after op before going for IVF? I kind of feel like I just want to get on with it now I know what needs to happen.  

Hope you are all doing ok. Thanks for letting me join in with you lovely ladies  

Lots of   to you all.

Lou xxxxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Broomie - Eggcellent news. Let's hope they all fertilise nicely. 

Loubelle - If you are having a laparoscopy you need about 6 - 8 weeks recovery before starting IVF. This will help your insides heal.

Witters - Wow what a nightmare story you have. As you said, at least you have had a great ending so it was worth it.

nostalgicsam - Congratulations on the twins. Fantastic news.

Snic
x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Morning,

Feel a bit like I have been run over by a bus today.  Unfortunately the antibiotics they gave me yesterday didn't like me very much (I only got them because I have damaged tubes) so was rather sick last night so I am drinking lots but can't look at protein yet  

The Wessex has just called to say we have 13 embies they have frozen 6 so far and are monitoring the rest.. They are going to call tomorrow morning when they have decided if the want to ET on Wed or Thurs. 

Lou - hello sounds like you are getting a plan together hope everything comes together quickly for you.

Snic, Witters, Nikki & Sofia - thank you for your good wishes I am doing my best to rest DH has had to go to work but have my parents and Son looking after me very well!  Sofia I hope you are feeling a bit better from your cold.

LottieG - Are you feeling any better too hun?

Nostalgicsam - wow twins how fab!

Hello to everyone else I have missed Sue, Em hope you are doing o.k.  Back of to the sofa now my son and I are watching back to back scooby doo he thinks it will make me feel better quicker!

Oh one last question has anyone got any good advice as to what to do or not to do after ET

Take care 

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello ladies!!!
i'm sorry - this has to be a real quick on as i'm at work and under it after a week off with damn flu...

Broomie - well done babe! fab news - was thinking of you yesterday...great you have some frosties too!!
Good luck for ET - let us know - sure you will be fine...ET is a breeze and really exciting - remember to ask for a piccy!

All other ladies -am watching 'you' and thinking of you - lots of love XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello

ET went well today 2 good embies on board and 8 in the freezer. I am so bloated though I could cry its agony they showed me on the ultra sound were my folies have filled up with water.  If the water ever escapes there will be a tidal wave 

Love to you all I'm off to lie down

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You rest up Broomie   I hope that the fluid subsides quickly.  If it doesn't, that's usually a good sign that you are pregnant!  I don't know what it is with the Wessex, but they really want to do transfers.  They kept expecting me to go in for mine even though I was in ICU!  I'm very glad that I didn't.  Well, I couldn't have.  I guess they must be happy enough with your symptoms, I'm glad they checked the amount of fluid when they scanned you.  Anyway, Congratulations, you are pregnant with twins until proven otherwise!  Keep up the fluids and no heavy (any) lifting!  The rest is up to you with what you feel most comfortable with.  Me?  I did absolutely nothing!  Well, I did get up for the loo and watch a whole library of DVD's!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent news Broomie... you're pupo   rest up and keep well... brill news on the frosties too.. great no   all the best of luck hun   

Hope everyone's well... thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best of luck      

xx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Miss PUPO!!!  Broomie - well done angel!
I know the bloating can be a pain (literally) but it's kinda good - makes you rest more!! Keep your tummy nice and warm - sit back and relax...your little embies have got some snuggling in to do...
Stay safe darling - keeping it all crossed for you on your 2ww        

Hope all your lovely Wessex ladies are well? What's new? Snic - how you getting on?

I'm not on here much at the mo as work is so manic...I'm doing ok tho - as far as i can tell - got a scan on Monday - will be 9 weeks by then...and my last visit to the Wessex!!!!! oh!

Chat soon - take care and lots of love 
Lottie XXXXXXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Morning girls,

Feeling very   today I look 6mths pregnant my tummy is so bloated is this normal after my EC on Wed ?

Love to you all 

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear you are feeling so bloated and uncomfortable Broomie   I would think this is totally away from the transfer and more to do with the extra fluid floating about.  Make sure you monitor your fluid intake verses output and if you are not pee'ing much, feeling sick or dizzy then you must go and get checked out.  If you are generally uncomfortable and wondering if this is normal, please atleast call the clinic and explain every last little detail.  Belly rubs for you and your embies!


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Witters I called the clinic and they said I could be like this for weeks oh joy!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Like I said before, the longer it goes on, the better chance of a bfp!  Does that help?


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

My 8 year old keeps laughing and thinks I look like a whale


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey ladies...
Just popping in to see how you're doing...
Broomie - keep thinking of you babe - i was really bloated and in pain after EC - to be honest my tummy didn;t really go down.  i was massive - and still am - as Witters says - it's a good thing! let's hope that all this swelling is worth it and that you continue to get bigger and bigger!
But yes - DO keep an eye on your fluid intake and output - don't be afraid to ring the clinic or out of hours Dr - at any time.  i had says of feeling really poorly and the clinic were fine with me checking in...in fact they encouraged it.  The more info they have on you the better...
but as i say - hopefully you'll be just fine and continue to get bigger. Praying and keeping it all crossed for you Ms Pupo.
       
xxxxx

How's the rest of you lovely ladies?
What's new?
Me - ok - i think! got a scan on Monday - anxious - but will just have to see how things are i suppose...hope little one is still there and doing ok...

Have a lovely weekend - thinking of you
Lottie XXXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Good evening ladies,

Hope you are all well.

We have egg collection on Monday - just done the trigger shot - how much pressure is there when doing that!!!!

Scan on Friday showed 40+ follies, ovaries so big they are touching. Just want the next stage over with now.

Just a quick question - is there anything else I need to take with me other than the socks, slippers and dressing gown that they suggest? Also a slightly awkward question (sorry).......... shaving down below - do I or don't I?

Sarah xx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Broomie ~ Well done on making it to ET - hope the bloating eases a bit for you.  Keep up with those fluids (although I know when I was really bloated after EC the last thing I wanted was to drink   ).  Got everything crossed for you.

Sarah ~   I've known of some girls making a special appt to get their bits waxed for the occasion    but that was at my last clinic where ET could take nearer 30 minutes than the normal 5-10 mins it takes.  Glad your trigger went well and tons of luck with EC on Monday - with all those follies you must be feeling really uncomfortable.  

Lottie ~ Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Snic ~ How are things going hun?

Hi to Lou, nostalgicsam, Witters, Tracey, Sofia, Sue, Poll and any other Wessex ladies I've not mentioned.  Hope you're all OK  

Haven't decided when to do our nat FET yet.  I'm off on a hen weekend next Friday and then 2 weeks later off to Majorca, then have got my friends wedding when we get back, so lots on at the mo (and I'm not staying sober through that lot   ).  I've just got to contact the clinic on the 1st day of the cycle I want the transfer to happen, so could be June, could be July.....

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Morning girls,

Nikki - have a fantastic time on the hen weekend sounds fab.  I know what you mean about fluids I can't remember the last time I was actually thirsty its just one never ending glass of water in my hand now a days!

Sarah - Hello wow 40 follies you are productive well done!!!  How are you feeling?  I know what you mean about the trigger injection I was all fingers and thumbs!  All I took last week was a dressing gown, sock and slippers but to be honest I didn't use my slippers but take them just in case.  I out of sheer vanity and fear   had my bikini line done before I went but don't think there is any requirement I tried to make myself feel better my thinking they have seen everything over the years  

Lots of luck for tomorrow it will be over before you know it and then your biggest decision will be what biscuits to have   Will be thinking of you hope they get loads of lovely   for you after all your hard work.

Lottie - how exciting I didn't realise the Wessex keep scanning you thats great I will keep everything crossed that your little one is doing well  

I seem to be slightly less bloated today so not sure now if thats good or bad but the 6mth pregnancy look seems to have gone its more 12 weeks now so there is not so much pain which is great.  Doesn't this 2ww go on forever!

Hope you are all well

Love to you all

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning All,

Hope you're feeling well...

Broomie - hi ya hun! Yep 2ww is damn slow!! I found the first few days ok (just excited about being pupo and too bloated to think / do much else) then started to de-bloat (so pretty normal as far as i know hun   ) then the wait kicked in...a rollercoaster - i found the 2ww thread on FF a great help...have you joined? Keeping everything crossed for you babe XXX  

Sarah - Well done you!! 40 follies! no wonder your ovaries are touching (i don't want to go on about me - but i was also very "active" and had huge ovaries - so am sending you lots of belly rubs - i know how uncomfy it can be!   - all good tho!!!!) Good luck for Monday angel - it's very quick and you will be well looked after. PS - i must admit i trimmed and shaved - if only to feel better! but i don't think you need to worry - it's just a personal thing...  Good luck!   

Snic - you ok huni? where you at? Hope all is going well XXX

Emma - hi darling - been thinking of you - hope all is well - is DH away now? hope you're ok huni XXX

Witters - hi ya - how's you and the family? XXX

Treacle - wow - you've got a busy old time coming up - sounds fabulous.  Hope you have a lovely holiday & wedding. Look forward to hearing all about it and seeing when you make that call!! XXX

nostalgicsam - fantastic news for you! Congrats! and lovely twinnies...how amazing.  Welcome to the Wessex ladies...be nice to hear how you and your lovely sm are getting on... XXX

Loubelle - how are you feeling? bit early for any news i suppose? XXX

Salsera - how are you? what's your news? XXX

Sue - how are you doing huni? Thinking of you loads XXX

All other ladies - sending love and hope you're ok... XXX

Me - will hopefully have last trip to Wessex tomorrow (Broomie - you will get follow up scans - normally one but i have been given 2 for some reason...hoping you get yours!   ) 9 week scan...still feeling anxious!

Take care and hope to hear your news soon,
L.O.L
Lottie XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Sarah*

With that amount of follies please do ensure that you're keeping your fluids and protein levels up...and continue to do so after EC and all through 2ww.

I had EC last Wednesday and I too had 40 follicles (plus some smaller ones) with high E2 levels and had 30 eggs collected and am at high risk of OHSS (still am although at moment I feel fine).

Try to drink at least 3 or so litres of water a day...as well as plenty of protein in your diet as these can help prevent OHSS...as can drinking isotonic drinks. As well as drinking the fluids, make sure that you're peeing as much as you're drinking to ensure you're not retaining fluid.

Good luck for EC tomorrow.
Natasha


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Thank you so much for your good wishes and advice. Can't believe it's tomorrow!!

Will keep you all posted.

Sarah xx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sarah - lots and lots of luck today honey will be thinking of you  

Lottie - please let us know how your scan goes I have everything crossed  

Lots of love to you all

Broomie x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

HI Guys,
Sorry I have been off the radar over the last few days. I am now on my 2WW with 2 embies on board.

Snic
xx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Snic - yay... take it nice and easy and let those embies burrow in nicely  

Sarah- all the very best of luck    

Lottie - let us know how the scan goes  

All the best of luck to everyone      

xx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow - the Wessex ladies are busy!!!
I saw Sue at the clinic today and she said that the stats for the Wessex are up to 50% at the moment - the highest! So fingers crossed for you all...

Snic - great news huni - hope you're feeling ok? When's your OTD? keeping it all crossed for you XXX

Minxy - Congrats to you too - hope the 2ww is treating you ok?  How exciting XXX

Broomie - hi babe - you ok today? how's your tummy? XXX

Scan went well - all seems on track. Saw hands and feet and sort of could see a face...all very weird and wonderful.  Feeling a lot less anxious now - and actually had my first lot of morning sickness...not complaining tho.

Well - i'm no longer a visiting patient of the Wessex - but i hope you don't mind me keeping an eye on this thread? i want to know ho you all are? 

Sending lots and lots of love & luck
Lottie XXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello

Snic - that is great news how are you feeling?

Lottie - I am just so please for you that is so exciting and what fab stats I just pray one day I will be one of them.  Please keep in touch don't leave us  


Sarah - hope you are o.k and that your EC went well thinking of you.

Me I don't feel the slightest bit pregnant not really sure how to compare it to natural conception.  When I was pregnant with my son I remember feeling v sick but it was so long ago I think I was 6/7 weeks by then so not sure if I should be feeling anything or not.  My tummy is not as sore now so I guess my follicles are emptying out and its gone down a lot my DH says its nearer to what it was before stimming just harder.  IE you can't see it wobble like it did    Do you think the fact its gone down is a bad sign?  Did you have lots of symptoms before your BFP's?  Just want to get to the 23rd as soon as possible now feel like I am starting to loose the plot a bit totally bawled my way through 60 min makeover today that is how desperate it got maybe I should have gone back to work this week!!!!!

Night night sweet dreams

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya,

Snic - Sarah: How are you? hope all is well XXX

Broomie: Try not to worry angel.  Your emotions are going to be all over the place - it's totally normal.  I balled all the time on the 2ww.  It's a really tough time and each day is different.  I can't say i really felt pregnant.  all i could do was monitor the size of my tummy - same as you really.  The fact your tummy has gone down is not a bad sign at all angel - it just means your tummy is settling down a bit.  normal.
The best advice is to stay positive and try to relax.  I went back to work on the 2nd week - couldn handle being at home and although it was weird being back at work and trying to seperate my thoughts and inner feelings - it did help the days go by.  But it's up to you huni - whatever you feel is best.  Maybe take a few more days, especially if your tummy is still bloated...are you eating adn drinking ok?

Good luck babe...

All Wessex ladies - sending lots of love
Hope to hear your news XXXXXXXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Lottie - What a wonderful picture of BubbaG I am so excited for you!  I am just trying to keep busy this week but my head is all over the place definitely underestimated how hard I would find the 2ww.  I am going back to work on Mon so hopefully if I don't have my AF by then I can survive until test day on Wed.  Had lots of cramping pains in my tummy today which is a bit of a worry but as my son would say only 7 more sleeps to go!

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, love your baby's first picture!  Amazing experience isn't it?

Broomie, you must remember that you are only at the implantation stage at the moment.  Even though your embies have been put directly where they should be, it is still a week or so before they actually attach, hense why we have to wait the horrid two weeks before the pregnancy hormone HCG starts building up.   As we know, even when circumstances are perfect, that implantation may not happen, so we need to stay level headed yet hopeful all at the same time.  As for the OHSS getting better, I would celebrate that!  Having the symptoms going no way determines if or if not you are pergnant.  Try not to read anything into any of the symptoms or lack there of.  I didn't start getting any until a good 5 or 6 weeks (you would be around 3 weeks now) and had two beans stick.  Also, remember that every pregnancy is different!  Thinking of you!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Witters and Broomie...lovely to hear from you...

Witters - hope your brood are well?!! 

Broomie - hang in there gal - you are doing really well - i promise you! the 2ww is damn hard - but it sounds like you are actually handling it pretty well - all very normal emotions and concerns...I'm afraid!  i had cramps - pulling pains - sharp pains...then some days - nothing.  i agree with Witters - there really is no way of knowing until your test day - every lady is different and every pregnancy is different.  think about the amount of women who don't know they're pregnant - till weeks after their AF is due...having treatment means we are hypersensitive to our bodies, when really if we'd gone down the usual route we wouldn't even be thinking about it!!! Stay positive and that is the best you can do.  Hope Monday goes ok - have a nice weekend - spoil yourself.
Sending lots and lots of PMA and thoughts XXX

Other ladies? you all ok? sending love to all
Lottie XXX


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls is it OK if i join you?
      I have my treatment at Wessex as well. First had IVF in may 2006. Just on my 3rd and last FET.
Having a negative day today . not sure why as i was fine yesterday. The 2ww wait is hard isn't it?
  I normally take comfort in looking a head if i feel down, this is the last of my embryos and because i was so ill with OHSS i have said i wont do it again. I've spoke in depth with Sue( how lovely is sue!! ) about mild stim IVF so maybe that will be our next plan of action if we don't hit the jackpot this time. Must not be too negative, as i know you can never tell if its worked at all till test day.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcome Sue!  Sorry to hear that you suffered badly with OHSS  I also had a painful time with it as it was severe and I ended up in hospital for 2 weeks with one being in ICU, so totally sympathise.  I hope your frosties work for you.  Myles and Keilidh were frosties from my OHSS (only) cycle so there is hope!  We would dearly love another but as I don't ovulate and have used my alloted amount of clomid, IVF is our only option.  Like you, I am way too scared to go through it again due to my very responsive body.  I would be interested in what Sue had said.  I was on the minimum of 150iu menopur - is that the same for you?

Broomie, I hope you are doing well today!

Lottie, how are you feeling?  

Keilidh still has a nasty, itchy rash.  We are about to head off to her 5th doctors appointment for it...


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Witters,
  Gosh sounds like you went through it when you had OHSS! i was in hospital for about 6 days.
I was given 4 of menopur, top dose i believe. They don't like to see much more than 20 follicles developing but i was about 30. I cant remember how many eggs they got in the end but they had 2 good embryos to put back in and had 9 frozen. All of which haven't worked so far so i so hope we get some luck this time. The treatment Sue told me about is called a antagonist IVF cycle, involving just a months treatment and hopefully producing 1-2 good eggs.Not that sure on the treatment as havent asked too many questions yet, i was just given a booklet to read. Hope your daughters rash hasnt got any worse, how did you get on at the docs? 

Good luck Broomie, i should know roughly at the same time, no set date for the test as it was a natural cycle should know 12-14 days after ET so I'll possibly test next Thurs 24th if i haven't had AF by then.

Suzanne xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Morning girls,

How are you all?  Thank you so much for all your support.  Just so glad its the weekend at least with the family are around so the days will go quicker!  I feel o.k keep getting AF pains but trying not to dwell on them and am just keeping busy.

Witters - hope Keilidh is feeling better

Mrs S - I will keep everything crossed for you 

Lottie - has your care been handed over to your local midwife now?

Snic - how are you?

Love to everyone

Broomie x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Been very naughty and got the hospital I work at to test my blood 2 days early  

The results are just back and its a   can't believe it.  Trying not to get too excited with my ectopic history so they are going to take my blood again on wed to see if my HCG levels are rising o.k.  

Did anyone get lots of cramping after a BFP?

Broomie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Broomie  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Broomie! You clever thing you! Woohooo! That is a great end to my day, I'm so glad I logged on 

[fly]              [/fly]

I too tested early  (3 days so beat you! ) but only because I was cramping really badly and bleeding so thought AF had arrived and I was out. I only tested to 'complete' my treatment cycle. Try to stay focussed on looking after yourself and your growing bean(s) rather than analising every sign and symptom. Remember, you are pregnant  and are also on medication, so you will feel lots of symptoms (or not) and most likely will not be refective towards anything good or bad. I had proper red flow bleeding throughout my pregnancy and each time thought we were loosing the babies but no, when we got scanned (always happened at a weekend so had to pay for private each time!) there they were, bouncing about happy as Larry. I know it is early stages, but hey, you are pregnant, why not celebrate and enjoy every single moment? 

Please give DH a huge hug from me, I'm sure he's been a great support to you and the Dad's to be never seem to get a second thought, but he played a big part in this too. Congratulations once again to you both and your little beanies!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Well done Broomie! Huge congratulations.
Take care of yourself and try (Ha Ha) not to worry about it all

Poll


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Broomie what fantastic news congratulations


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Broomie

Huge Congrats on your BFP       

Have you told the Wessex yet?

So chuffed for you hun.

Nikki
x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much  .  No I have not told the Wessex yet I thought I would wait until my official test date tomorrow and see what my next set of blood test results say as in the past this is where is has gone horribly wrong when the hcg level has hardly increased so keep everything crossed x

Broomie x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats Broomie- really chuffed for you      and keeping everything crossed for you    
xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for all your lovely messages.  Just waiting on the Wessex calling me to book my scan.  Been to get my second blood test this morning so very nervously waiting on my hcg result I hope its gone up enough  .  The clinic said I am the 3rd positive result today so they are very excited.

How are you all?

Broomie x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  I did a test this morning after having a natural FET and got a   !!!.
I thought it was going to be the result as I've been feeling quite nauseous the last few days, didn't want it to be just wishfull thinking though.
Just phoned Wessex and will be getting a call from one of the doctors some when. 
All i hope is it is in the right place!(gulp). 
Broomie  Do you know roughly when they scan you after a positive result?
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay! Congrats Suzanne!!!    I had to wait 3 weeks after calling with my BFP, and was 7 weeks at that scan.

Hey to everyone!

Haven't much time, but wanted to post some pics...

Here they are trying on hats at 20 months old









Keilidh in her new party dress - taken yesterday at 23 months









Myles in his smart party outfit, again taken yesterday at 23 months










Me with them at the zoo back in December at 19 months









There are more on my blog if you would like to see them


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

witters just have to pop on + say WOW you have two little stunners there   they are adorable  

xxx


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations Suzanne - all the best of luck that everything is as it should be   

Broomie- how are you doing?

Witters- lovely pics, M&K are looking so grown up   wow....

Hi to everyone else...

I have acupuncture later on 5ish... so looking forward to it and feeling chilled....

Anyway take care and all the best to everyone,
xx

Sofía


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Suzanne - that is fantastic news I'm so pleased for you  

Witters - your twins are gorgeous!

Sofia - hello how are you finding your accupunctue I have been having a session every week for the last 10 weeks

I am o.k still very stunned my hcg has gone up from 147 on Mon to 358 on wed (my official test day) so that is a good sign apparently.  I am being scanned at 6 weeks because of my history so just need to keep   for another 2 weeks that it or they are in the correct place.

Hope everyone is o.k

Love

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
i've not been able to check FF for a few days and i've been dying to see how things are - And i am OVER THE MOON!!!

Well done Broomie and Suzanne!! brilliant news! i'm so happy for you both and your partners!!!
!   
        
Can't wait to hear about your scans...rest up! look after youserselves! 

Broomie - i had some cramping - and in fact still do.  but i'm pretty sure this is totally normal and i think some of the cramps were from the cyclogest (urghhhhhhh).  

Witters - lovely pictures honey - bless your little angels! they are truley gorgeous!

Hope all you other ladies are well?  What's new?

Sorry for not being here for a few days - hectic time at work - but always thinking of you all...

Me - ok - bump ok...waiting for the end of next week and then i'll be 12 weeks gone - hope to relax a little more then!

Sending lots of love 
Lottie XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Suzanne

That's great news.  Just thought I'd have a wee look to see how you were getting on and I'm really chuffed for you.

All the best.



Maureen


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Just seen Veitchy's news on the birth announcements. Have a look. We know it was a little boy but details are there.

Poll


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    I have a scan date its the 9th may.   
    Broomie how are you?   What day is your scan on? I see you have a history of ectopic, how are you feeling about it all?
I have been feeling a Little queasy on and off so i suppose its a good sign. It seems strange not having my HCG done because every time i have had a natural pregnancy i have been straight to the EPU to have them monitored so waiting until 9th May will seem a long time. I am concerned that it maybe EP but not overly, naturally i had a at least 80% chance of having an EP and with IVF it is a 3% chance. Small risk really. Roll on the 9th May 
Lottie- you will start to see your bump grow a lot more now you are reaching the 3 month mark.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Suzanne,

I am worried in fact my DH thinks I look more stressed after my bfp than I did during my 2ww.  I am being scanned on the 7th but if I'm honest I'm terrified.  Its nearly 9 yrs since I was pregnant with my son and I can't really remember what I felt then.  I seem to have some cramping every day and I think the only nausea I have is from worry but I don't think I felt sick with my son until later on.  So I just need to keep going until the 7th I am just   its not another ectopic or mc but your stats make me feel better and Sue did say she has not had an ectopic while she has worked there so fingers crossed.

Lottie & Witters do you have any words of wisdom how did you feel?

Broomie x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Broomie,
    Telling me what Sue had said has cheered me up no end! thanks . We really together should push those thoughts to the back of our minds. IVF in itself bypasses the tubes so we should be fine on that front. I am so so with you with the miscarriage though as I've had those as well though i do now believe that 2 of them could of possibly been tubal but was self resolving.
I am actually not too stressed , i just am hoping that this time we get some luck. Hope you get chance to relax as you don't want too much anxiety running threw your body . If you rest up then you are giving your body every chance.
I too have cramps i have done everyday since ET, I get it mainly on my left side which is the side i ovulated from and i do know that the corpus luteum ( produces progesterone) can give some discomfort. My nausea is on and off all day so maybe yours isn't worry related.
I didn't get sickness with my daughter i think until i was 6-7 weeks, not entirely sure but I know it wasn't straight away, seems so long ago now!
Suzanne xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been posting through my 2WW, the pressure got too much! I am delighted to say it is third time lucky for us and I got a   yesterday on my official test date. I was anxioos as I tested early and it came back negative but the clearblue stick showed up within about 30 seconds yesterday so I am hoping it is not a chemical pregnanacy or anything like that. I am going to phone the Wessex this morning but am still very cautious as before my tubes were removed I had an early miscarriage and a chronic ectopic pregnancy..

Nikki - Thanks for your message. It was really sweet of you. Hope you are doing well.

 to Broomie and Mrs Shaw. 

Witters - As usual your twins just seem to get cuter!

LottieG - Great news you are almost at 12 weeks. I know the worry must never end but at least you can start to really enjoy your pregnancy.

Stumpy - Great to see you on Saturday. Thanks for helping me keep sane!

Salsera and everyone else


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!  Another BFP!  Well done and congratulations Snic!   

I remember being nervous about all the things you are talking about although it had never been a reality for me.  It is only natural to worry about things that may not be perfect or going wrong.  Unfortunately there isn't much anyone can do and as I understand it, you need to wait until a certain point to beable to find out.  I wonder if another heart to heart phone call to the clinic may help?  Perhaps they could give you more information or bring your scan forward?  Maybe you could phone a private scanning clinic (there are several around reletively locally) and voice your concerns to them.  Perhaps they can get you in for an early scan?  When I had my private scans done (bleeding always fell on a weekend  )  they were around £50, but in my opinion, that was well worth it to put my mind at rest. Just remember that it is very normal to start fretting once again as soon as that probe is off your tummy 

For me, I started feeling sick before my first scan at 7 weeks.  I think I was between 5 and 6 weeks but it came on with a bang.  I also had it every day throughout my pregnancy, even in hospital when I was on bedrest right before delivery.  That really was my only symptom though, other than lots of cramping and bleeding, again throughout my pregnancy.  The last bleeding spell was at about 25 weeks.  I didn't begin to show until I was 19 weeks, I was so keen to get in those maternity clothes!  I did take weekly photo's and from that point onwards, you could see a difference each week.  It is fun to look back now and reminds me how much I miss it!  I'll have to dig them out and post some if anyone is interested...


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Witters! I have just spoken to Chantal and she has been great. Before I even suggested it she said due to my previous problems she has booked me in for a very early scan at 6 weeks on 14th May. She said it is likely to be too early to see a heartbeat but what they would be looking for is a sack. This is the absolutely earliest anything will show up so as you said it is just wait and see until then. Would love to see some more photos. 
Snic
x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats Snic, keeping everything crossed for you... try and take it easy        

hi to everyone else... got Monday blues, esp with the great rainy weather....
bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

snic said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting through my 2WW, the pressure got too much! I am delighted to say it is third time lucky for us and I got a  yesterday on my official test date. I was anxioos as I tested early and it came back negative but the clearblue stick showed up within about 30 seconds yesterday so I am hoping it is not a chemical pregnanacy or anything like that. I am going to phone the Wessex this morning but am still very cautious as before my tubes were removed I had an early miscarriage and a chronic ectopic pregnancy..
> 
> Nikki - Thanks for your message. It was really sweet of you. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Yippdeeeedodarrrday!!!  Congrats Snic!!! I am sooooooooo happy for you. It is fantastic news! I have been really worried about you - i thought you might have been in hiding! So this is fantastic news!!! you must be over the moon!!   
How are you feeling?? I bet the Wessex were really happy for you...!   

Oh - that has really cheered me up!!! So happy for you...

Witters - bring on more photos!! 
Wessex ladies - hope all is well - what's new?

Sending hugs to you all 
L.o.L
LottieG
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Snic 

That is fantastic news congratulations 

Love

Broomie x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks girls. I think the Wessex were very pleased especially as this is my third go in 10 months. I think they are getting fed up with me  

It is great to se so many of doing well. Long may it continue. Did anyone turn into a serial tester? I am already paranoid I am imagining things and want to test again just to make sure.
Snic
x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Snic
So very pleased for you!
What a lot of BFPs Wessex are getting atm!
You look after yourself and try not to spend a fortune on testing!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I did 3 tests, (or 4 if you include the one after the trigger shot   ) but do admit to keeping them and looking at them loads!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, Poll, how are you?  You keep popping in with support for everyone else, but how are you, DH and your gorgeous little Daisy?  I love your ticker, that's Myles and Keilidh's favourite thing at the moment - dressing up in our shoes.  They even run about in mine but Daddy's are that little bit too heavy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here is my pregnancy journey in pictures...
*My Pregnancy Diary in Pictures*

My medication 








My OHSS belly part way through stimming. Believe me, it got much worse! 








My BFP's! The bottom is after the HCG trigger 








4 weeks







5 weeks







6 weeks








7 weeks







8 weeks







9 weeks








10 weeks







11 weeks







12 weeks








13 weeks







14 weeks







15 weeks








16 weeks







17 weeks







18 weeks








19 weeks







20 weeks








21 weeks















22 weeks















23 weeks















24 weeks















25 weeks















26 weeks















27 weeks















28 weeks















29 weeks















Belly shots from my view at 21 weeks. First is still, second is Keilidh's bottom sticking out! 















My 9 weeks scan








My waters broke at 29 weeks, 2 days and Myles and keilidh were born at 30 weeks 3 days


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Those photos are so cool. What a great record of your pregnancy!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Ahhhh witters!! I love the pictures...it's great to see! thank you...i have only just taken a shot at 11 weeks - i can't believe how big i am!!!!!

Broomie - babe - how are you doing?? XXX

Snic - i tested sooooo many times - DH finally put a stop to it at 8 weeks - but between you and me - i did a couple more.  i was nervous in case the "last test" had got it wrong - but also LOVED seeing a positive line after yrs of a negative one!! All i'll say is be careful not to spend too much time worrying - and remember to spend the time enjoying...XXX

Poll - nice to "see" you - hope all is well...XXX

Me - ok - had some problems with my midwife - will be changing!!!!! but finally managed to scan booked for next week (my first appt for a 12 week scan was booked for 14 1/2 weeks!!!)...so waiting till next Thurs to see how things are going.  Feel sick and very tired...

Sending love to all Wessex ladies!
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the comments about my pics!  I love looking back at them, I'd love it all over again!

Lottie, you must post your pic!  Sorry your midwife is misbehaving.  None of my scans were 'on time' just remember that they are only guide times and there is a number of weeks true results can be given as they know the dating of the pregnancy and can adjust accordingly.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho
When I was pg, DH took pics of me from 16 wks, every two weeks in exactly the same position- then he animated it after D was born so we can see it growing! Bit quirky and odd but funny!

Poll


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Morning Girls

Snic - I have to confess to using 3 hpt's and then I had two blood tests I promise before this I was really normal   paranoid has just become my middle name over the last 8 weeks.  How are you feeling?

Witters - your pictures are fantastic what a wonderful record to have.

Poll - is you animated version postable on here? that must be fun to see!

Lottie - can't believe its been nearly 12 weeks for you very exciting!

I have to wait until next wed to see Chantelle the really bad pains have subsided a bit so hopefully that is good and I have finally managed to get some sleep the last few night so feel a lot better!  Just want the next week to fly past feel terrified and excited at the same time.

Hope you are all o.k lots of love

Broomie x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Broomie - I am still doing the pee sticks (well I did get 20 from Ebay so I may aswell use them up ). Really just doing it for the sake of doing it rather than thinking anything is wrong. I will stop when I get to my 1st scan but while I have no symptoms it is reassuring. Hope you are feeling OK? I have had a few twinges and last night had a stitch like pain but is has gone this morning. As long as I don't bleed I am not going to worry and am currently quite chilled out.

LottieG - Bet you can't wait for your scan? What problems did you have with your midwife?

Poll - Your animated photos sounds hysterical!

Snic
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Poll, you must see if you can post those pics, it sounds like a great idea!  I hope you had the same expression on your face!   

In early pregnancy, there is a lot of body adjustment to do, not only hormone wise but also implantation (attatchment) and lots of stretching will be felt.  Alongside bloatedness and medication side effects.  Equally, it is very common not to have any symptoms, you look at the people who are really shocked to find out they are pregnant months down the line or even at delivery!  Every lady is different as is every pregnancy.  If test sticks keep you sane, pee on them!  If hibanating keeps you happy, hibanate!  The main thing is to do whatever you feel most comfortable.  If that is worrying, post here and we will do our best to keep you sane


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Morning all you lovely ladies,

Sorry I have not been posting much lately but just wanted to give you the news of the arrival of another Wessex baby.

Matthew Joseph was born on Saturday 26th April weighing 8lb 13lb.  We are both doing great although ended up having an emergency C section but all of it was so worth it.

I will post some proper personals once I have a chance to catch up.

Tracey XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Tracey!! I think you have a good enough excuse to not have posted 

Mathew is gorgeous! Thanks for posting so quickly after delivery too. You look after yourself as well as your beautiful new son  It was a great birthday, it was the same day as our 5th wedding anniversary!
[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow he is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations to you and your DH. 
[fly][/fly]    

Let's hope there are many more to come!

Snic
x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

OMG Snic just seen you got a BFP congratulations I am so chuffed for you, that really has made my day


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations Tracey - really happy for you hun, he looks gorgeous       

Hi to everyone else,
xx
Sofia


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Huge congrats Tracey & DH on the birth of your son 

           

So happy for you both and a huge "Welcome to the World" to little Matthew.

Love

Nikki
x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Tracey - Matthew is just gorgeous congratulations  

Love

Broomie x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  I am feeling really down , I've been feeling really positive, my symptoms have been quite strong, my (.)(.) have been feeling heavy in the last few days as they didn't before and i have felt really pregs!
Today i started to have a different colour discharge and immediately thought oh no! Its gone  alot browner in the last hour and i have a dragging pain, i have had a lot of tummy ache but haven been bothered as I've had that since just after ET but i've convinced myself the pain is different. Plus i'm not feeling nauseous today either.
Feel so sad, i want to cry but know stressing is not a good thing.I am 5 weeks 1 day.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

As it's turning brown, that's a good sight.  It means it is old blood. It could even be where buba is still attaching itself and snuggling in nice and comfy   You are still very early and so symptoms will come and go as the hormones adjust.  Plus during these first weeks, your body has to do so much adjusting and stretching and changing.  I bled red blood (full flow so that the toilet water was bright red) plus cramped all the time it felt right up until my 7 week scan and beyond.  I totally understand how scary this time is, but all you can do it rest, drink plenty of water, no lifting and keep thinking positive


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

How are you all?  Hope you had a nice weekend...

Just popped in to see how things are...

mrs shaw - i hope the bleeding stopped huni? how are you?  xxx

Tracey - your little baby boy is gorgeous - congrats and hope that you are all settling in well...sorry to hear about your emergency C - hoping your tummy is getting better by the day... XXX

Me - doing ok - have got a scan on Thurs - hoping all goes ok...but feeling well so far...

Would love to hear how you are - Suzanne - thinking of you babe XXXXXXXXX

Lottie


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Lottie,
      I'm doing OK now thanks, the bleeding didn't come to anything thank goodness! it was discoloured for 2 days but returned to normal. Just cant help keep knicker checking though!  
I still feel pregnant as i doubted myself for those 48 hours, your brain has a complete turn around and you just get so convinced its going to be all over soon. So i do feel quite positive again, having a scan on Friday(gulp). My experience of scans have been to see if i am having an ectopic, and having had 4 it leaves a bad taste in your mouth . 
We did IVF to bypass my tubes so i hope this time we have better luck.  i wont be looking at first, infact the last time in October when i had my ectopic confirmed by scan i didn't look and when they said they could not see anything and was sorry. I completely froze and i wouldn't take my hands from my face, it was an awful feeling. Don't wish for a repeat of that!
I see you had OHSS, i had that as well, did you not have any embryos to freeze the first time? I had mine still put in as they thought i was OK, little did i know what was in store for me. It must of been so scary to start all over again.
The fact that we all have lots in common on here makes it such a safe haven, to off load and know all the other girls understand. I talk to friends but unless you've been through similar situations, its not really understanding its just sympathising, great as all my friends are. 
The twelve week scan is so exciting! seeing a good clear picture of your wonderful baby, look forward to hearing all about it. The 20 week scan is not so clear, as i remember, not that it is that long ago but long enough,my  DD will be 8 on Thursday. She is so excited to be having a party! .
Bye for now 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, sounds like you have a busy week planned!  Happy birthday to your daughter for tomorrow!  My advice is to spoil her rotten!    I will be thinking positive thoughts that you can experience an exciting, wonderful scan this time around where everything is perfect and right on track.  I bled lots throughout my pregnancy so do understand how you felt when you first saw that, plus the everlasting knicker checking!


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Broomie - Good luck with the scan today. Fingers crossed everything goes well so let us know what happens.

LottieG - I can't believe you are nearly 13 weeks preggers, time is flying by. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Is it at The Wessex or NHS?

Mrs Shaw - I know exactly how you are feeling. My scan is next Wednesday and I am willing the time to pass as quickly as possible as I am desperate to see everything is progressing. I have had a chronic ectopic and early miscarriage so know that dreaded feeling. Good luck for Friday.

Witters, Stumpy, Sofia, Poll - Hope you guys are all doing well.

Snic
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooh, good luck Broomie!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey ladies!

mrs shaw - very pleased to hear that the bleeding has settled   - sounds litter Witters was right and that your bubba was getting a little more comfy in your tum  !  Good luck on Friday angel - remember EVERY pregnancy is different (i know you've had rotten luck so far..) but this time it's different and hopefully the IVF has taken away the risk...Can't wait to hear all about it.  Also - can't wait to hear how your DD's B-day party goes! Bless!!! Happy Birthday DD!!!

Snic - Hi huni - Not long till your scan now - I couldn't wait - the week before went so slowly...Let us know how you're getting on and how teh scan goes angel XXX  

Broomie - how did your scan go babe?? Hoping all is well - please let us know - we're all thinking of you XXX 

All Wessex ladies - Hope the sun is shining with you and that you are well? 
              
Sending love XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Girls

Sorry not been around much I hope you are all well

Suzanne - I am so pleased your bleeding stopped will have everything crossed for you for Fri.

I have just come hope from my scan one beautiful little heartbeat is still there so DH and I are just beside ourselves with relief this is the first scan in years that has not ended in disaster.  Suzanne I know exactly how you feel I could not look either until Chantelle told me what was there but as always they were fantastic!

Lottie - good luck with your scan tomorrow get your tissues ready the 12 week one is the best!

Snic - when are they having a look at you honey?

Catch up with you all soon off to get some fresh air as I feel desperately sick how great a feeling that is!

Broomie x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Broomie - Excellent news! My scan is next Wednesday. S******g it!!!!!
Snic
x


----------



## kiwitk (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me butting in   Just been reading back through this thread and really happy for you all with so many BFP's - gives me hope!

After 4 years of trying and much tooing and froing with the NHS we are now been referred for IVF and have been given a choice of either Wessex or Salisbury.  On the websites it looks like Salisbury has the better results, but from reading through this someone mentions that Wessex is up to 50% at the moment?

Any advice you ladies could give would be great - I've had a few friends go through IVF and most of them took 3 or more goes to conceive and usually only after their clinics allowed the embryos to go to Blasto stage.  Will the Wessex allow that to happen onthe first go or is that a no-go?  The reality is that we could probably just about scrape together enough money for one more go if this one is unsuccessful but after that would have to give up , so I'm a bit panicked about chosing the right clinic to give us the best chance.

Any advice welcomed!  Should I be doing anything special whilst waiting for my appointment (about 6-8 weeks apparently) any special vitamins etc?  Trying to eat well and get some exercise, but apart from that not doing anything special.

Sending everyone lots of luck for the new BFP's  

TK


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi TK
Statistics are always an interesting thing - they tell you something but not everything. One clinic could have 70% success but you could still be in the other 30! I'd go and have a look at both if I was you and see which 'feels' better!
That said, I'm a Wessexer through and through - got only good things to say about them. I had Daisy from my first IVF - it does happen and not that infrequently.
As for preparing - the eating well, exercise is good (though don't bust a gut if you don't usually do anything) don't drink too much (alcohol that is) and I guess start taking folic acid. Oh - and don't stress! (So easy to say)

Poll


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  I am so pleased all went OK at your scan Broomie!  . How great to have seen a heartbeat.
I will be 6 weeks 1 day tomorrow, so not sure what we will see. My heart pounds every time i think of it!
How many weeks and days are you?.  Chantelle is scanning me as well.
Thankyou Witters and Lottie for asking after me, its nice I've been posting on the Wessex site as i never did before, i think there is a few more girls posting on here than a couple of years ago.
I am still having discoloured discharge it started again yesterday, its not red just brown/black so I'm OK about it. I'm petrified it'll turn red but trying to dampen my fears, i did it with DD until i was 13 weeks so i know it doesn't always mean something is wrong.It just plants an extra seed of worry!
My DD had a fab birthday today,(awake at 6am) she had lots of high school musical presents so was very pleased! We bought her a CD player so she's done lots of dancing, she has her party on Saturday, a pottery party, something a little different, followed by a lunch and disco at our house.
Anyway I'll keep you posted for tomorrow(gulp).
TK- I obviously don't know about the Salisbury clinic, so i can only speak as i find and i can only have positive things to say about the Wessex, they are all kind and i have never had problems with anybody there. Good luck in your decision.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Suzanne - lots of luck for today honey will be thinking you   I was exactly 6 weeks when they scanned me so I'm 6weeks and 2 days now and feel as sick as can be struggling to lift my head up but Chantelle tells me this is good.  I felt a bit rough with my son who will be 9yrs old soon but this is in a whole new league but if it brings me a new precious bundle bring it on! 


Hi TK - I agree with Poll statistics are really difficult to predict and because the Wessex help lots of women who other clinics turn down because they believe in giving people a chance rather than just worrying about their stats I don't think their stats are the best thing to judge them on.  They have been just fabulous with me and my DH so I can't fault them.  I chose them because I knew some of the consultants outside of the clinic so trusted them completely.  I think the Wessex treats everyone as an individual and for me that was so important and when I had my initial consultant with Sue she told me how she would calculate my own personal statistics for me and my DH.  I also like the fact they treat you as a couple there so my DH felt part of it where as under the NHS he was always ignored.  I am just finishing my first cycle of IVF and have been lucky enough to get a positive result which hopefully will stick around the clinic will give you lots of advice on what to eat and do so my advice would be to go for an initial consultation there and see what you think.

The girls on here have been just fabulous at advising me and keeping me going as lots of them have been through the whole process and have lots of experience so just come on here if you have any more questions but as you can tell we are all biased for the Wessex    Take care and let us know what you decide.

Lottie - let us know how your 12 week scan goes

Snic - is your scan next week a 6 week one or a 7 week one I've lost track sorry

Love to you all

Broomie x


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Bad news for us I am afraid. I had an emergency scan this morning as I had a bit of bleeding this morning and the pregnancy is not viable. The clinic have taken my bloods to see what is happening but they are not sure what has happened. They are not seeing anything ‘normal’ on the scan and say the embryo has either died or I have another ectopic in the stump of my tubes. As you can imagine we are devastated. I think I will be too upset to remain on this thread for now so I just want to wish you all the best of luck and hope all of you have happy and healthy pregnancies.

Snic
x


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Snic - I am so so sorry sending you and your DH lots of love   take care of yourself we are here if you need us

Broomie x


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Snic, I am so sorry hun   sending you and your dh          I can imagine how devastated you are   totally understand you need time to yourself too but if ever you need us we are just a few key strokes away   Take care of yourself hunni and your dh     

Hi to everyone else, lovely to hear everyone's stories and successes and I am thinking of you all even when I don't get time to post...

xx
Sofia


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi TK

Sounds like you're doing everything right to me. Eating sensibly and cutting back on alcohol etc. I used some really expensive fertility vitamins for my first 5 cycles then found that Sanatogen Pre Natal vitamins are just as good and they contain the very important folic acid  

Have you tried acupuncture or reflexology? Both are really good for chilling and relaxing. When I had acupuncture the therapist worked on the ovary areas while I was undergoing treatment. It also helped alot with my hayfever which was great  

Snic - So sorry sweetheart. Huge huge hugs   

Rachel xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  I am so so sorry snic, how truly devastating!. My heart goes out to you. How cruel can life get.  

Well, i had my scan today, Chantelle dated me 6 weeks today, just a day less than i thought but she explained that really it just depends how soon implantation starts for them to be exact. It went well, the scan showed it was in the womb, and with my history i was very relieved! There was a very clear pic of the sac and yolk, no heartbeat as yet, but she wasn't concerned at all.  I must admit i am a little concerned we didnt see a heartbeat so i just hope all goes well in the next week.Having another scan next Friday. 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Snic, I'm so sorry 

Suzanne, looking great so far, not too odd to not see a heartbeat this early, so try not to worry, it's still very early.

TK,  I ditto everyone else!

Sorry, can't stop, we have to get to swimming, will post better personals later, but had to write something to let Snic know I'm thinking of her and DH...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

How is everyone?

It's crazy hot here, even with the air con going, it's roasting!  Us Englishmen are not used to it 

I don't know if I've mentioned it, but we would love another child (or two  ) but nothing is happening naturally for us so I've just taken the bullet and called Wessex up and booked a consultation with Sue to discuss our options.  Am I crazy?!  I just love my two so much and have far from been put off from being a mum.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya,

wow Witters that is brilliant am so chuffed for you hun   maybe with any luck in a few months I'll join you   well after we get back from hols in July that is... awww so exciting... of course you're not crazy... look at your beautiful babies... only natural you'd like another one or two   all the best of luck hun... so when is your appt?

Hope everyone is doing ok and those who can enjoying the sunshine... with care of course as witters said we're not used to it any more... lol...
Thinking of you all and sending everyone postive vibes    
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Sofia  I just feel a little... well, you know, what with everyone else struggling to get pregnant the first time, I feel a little selfish I guess.  Our appointment is potentially on Monday afternoon but I need to call to confirm tomorrow after I've checked with DH.  Benefit is that the Wessex is literally 5 minutes away (the other end of the high street) from his office, so it should be ok and he shouldn't have to take too much time out.

Wouldn't it be great if we could be successful together?!  We have 'known' eachother for years now and it would be truly perfect  What's your next plan of action?  A FET after holiday?


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    The maternal urge is strong even if you already have children, even those still trying for their first will feel the same once theirs grows up a little, getting out of the baby stage like your 2 are. My DD was coming up to two years old when we decided to try for another, i thought mmm... yes i could cope with a 2 1/2 year gap if i fell pregs straight away. Little did i know what journey i would take to get baby no. 2!!! 
I so hope we get our dream of baby no.2  , just hoping we see a lovely heartbeat on friday. The fact it'll be a 8 1/2 year gap will just melt away, i go through it in my head what it will be like to tell my DD i am having a baby, it brings tears to my eyes, She will be so excited! I so live in hope I'll get the chance to tell her. Will keep it quiet if all is well until I'm about 12 weeks, though I'm bursting my jeans at nearly 7 weeks! Might not be able to hide it till then.
Salsera- where are you going on holiday?  my hubby works all the time in the summer and cant get any time off so its a good job we live by the sea , keeps DD occupied. We have our very own beach resort on a daily basis 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, I'm sure you will get to tell your daughter that she is going to be a big sister!  You will have to think of an extra special way. Roll on Friday for a lovely heartbeat!  We have yet to take ours to the beach believe it or not.  We did try but last sumer was just awful weather.  We did go to the beach but more of strolled along it rather than played on it, so I don't count that!  We will do it this year one way or another though!  Sounds perfect where you live!  Other than the long hours your DH no doubtedly works and the extra road traffic that is.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Suzanne - we're off to Mexico in July (we've been there before and love it) - really looking forward to it... apart from doing some dancing - travelling is our other passion   
 that everything will be fine so you can tell your dd that she will be a big sister   try and keep positive, I know it's very hard to do but not too long now...

Witters - I know, it would be fab wouldn't it? wow Mon not too long to go then...You shouldn't feel selfish hun, at the end of the day we all have very strong maternal instincts and like Suzanne said I don't think it matters if you've already got children... I say go for it   and don't feel guilty   You deserve it as much as anyone else because you have a lot of love to give. Yes I think we will be doing a FET after hols... and I think we'll be thawing out all 4 embbies to do a 3 day trf to give us a better chance... touch wood   at the mo it's kinda far from my mind but I know after the hols I'll be getting back to wanting to call Wessex and get it all going  

bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Exciting stuff Sofia!  Nothing but looking forward now


----------



## kiwitk (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for your replies, it's great to have other people in the same boat to share with  

Well I've decided to go with Wessex for the treatment, I've just had this feeling in my gut since the two were put to me pulling me towards Wessex, and I believe in that kind of thing so without much scientific investigation that's the decision!!

By way of supplements I'm taking a general pre-preg one which contains folic acid.  I also (in a moment of desperation) bought some of that Ovulex off the internet in an attempt to balance out my PCOS hormones, hasn't got me pregnant but has helped with the bad skin I get around period time which the pill used to fix for me!

I did try accupunture for about 6 months last year, again no result despite huge bills for all the tablets they wanted me to take, but it was the most relaxing half hour of my week (often woke myself up snoring!), so it was worth it just for the de-stress value I think.  I'd continue going just for the Accupuncture but they put enormous pressure on you to have the tablets as well and the cost just got far too much so I gave it up.

Was watching that programme on TV last night about women trying to get pregnant - last nights was about single women trying to conceive, and one woman only got 2 eggs, but they both fertilised and then one embedded on the first go, so that gives me hope!

Thanks again for the advice, I'll be sending off my info to them this week so just need to wait to get an appointment date now - exciting!  Is it necessary for hubby to be there for the first meeting or is it ok to go on your own?

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kiwitk, great news - and right decision!    Sounds like you have certainly tried every possible option before going for IVF.  For the first appointment, it is very necessary for DH to be there.  It is a thorough consultation and involves you both.  I think mine was over 3 hours!  You will have the good old dildo cam which you will become very familiar with and DH will have a seman analysis also (so he must abstain for 3-5 days - no more, no less)  I'm sure all the information that they send you will explain everything that you need.


----------



## kiwitk (Jul 3, 2007)

Dildo cam?  Sounds hideous.  There really is nothing dignified about this whole process is there!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, not the most dignified of things but hey, if it helps get us pregnant then who's complaining   Just remember they must do loads every day so it's only you who worry about it.  They are very efficient at it too and once you are watching that monitor, you will forget what is going on down there!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, I haven't posted on here for months but just thought I'd catch up on what everyone's doing now I'm on maternity leave. I'm now 34 + 6 weeks pregnant and really can't believe that I'm going to have a baby soon. 

I kind of hibernated through the pg as I had a lot of bleeding in the first 12 weeks, and then quite bad depression for a while - after 2 m/cs I just couldn't bring myself to believe this little one was going to survive. But he's out of the danger stage now and should hopefully be fine even if he chooses to put in an early appearance. I just can't wait to meet him!

Anyway, most of you won't even know me cos you weren't posting here last time I was here - but I do remember Poll and Witters! Congrats to all of you with recent BFPs/babies, and best wishes to those still under-going treatment or just starting out.

love, cjd xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, I certainly remember you!  Glad that all the bleeding subsided, as You may remember, I continually had bleeding episodes right up until delivery so know how you must have felt.  Talking of delivery, My waters broke at 29 weeks and I delivered at 30 weeks.  Very scary at the time with a 6 week SCBU stay, but as you know, they are both perfectly fine with no lasting effects (other than Myles' heart murmur that is).  Hopefully you will go to term though.  Are you ready or do you still have lots to organise?  So happy for you!  By the looks of your 4D pic, you are going to have one beautiful baby who will stop many passers by, so be prepared!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Witters, still have lots to organize unfortunately! IN the middle of decorating hell at the moment and off on holiday for a week tomorrow, but I'm sure we'll manage!

Thanks for your sweet comments about my little boy!

cjd
xxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  We had our 7 week scan yesterday and we saw a heartbeat! . I couldn't look until Chantel said all was fine, which only took seconds into the scan. I felt quite strange yesterday, so concerned i wasn't going to get past the 6 week stage without disaster striking, my ectopics were always diagnosed at this gestation. So today its sinking in that things may just turn out OK! 
Chantel said that if a heartbeat is detected then the miscarriage rate is about 5 %, it can happen  but much less likely.
Due date 2nd January, a new year baby. Not going to tell people for another month.(Close friends and family know) Having a scan at the Wessex at 9 weeks just for piece of mind. Will tell DD possibly after that.
CJD- not long now until you get to hold your precious baby, i remember reading your posts when you were on here before. I had a lot of bleeding with my DD so although I've had black discharge so far i am preparing myself incase it happens again, it doesn't always mean there is a problem but gives awful anxiety at the time.
Suzanne xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, that is great news, well done!   You must be so relieved now 

We had an appointment at the clinic yesterday to go over our options.  Having Myles and Keilidh has made us realise how wonderful it is to be parents and we would love to try for another.  We do however feel selfish and greedy for thinking like that, especially having gone through our traumatic journey of  TTC'ing and indeed pregnancy to get them, and knowing that so many others are going through that same journey to reach that dream.  We do appreciate how extremely lucky we are to have our 'ready made family' as so many passers by call it.  We have been trying naturally right from the word go but knowing how my body works - or doesn't work I should say, it clearly hasn't happened for us.  At this stage, we wouldn't want to go through all the stress and multiple appointments of a fresh cycle.  It would be too much for all of us and a lot to expect from Myles and Keilidh.  I am also sh*t scared of developing OHSS again!  We were given some options.  They now to an Antagonistic cycle which is much easier on the body.  No re-regging and less than half my original already low doseage of FSH (I was on menopur, this would be puregon) and also half the HCG trigger.  Then after day 4 of stimms, I would start an antagonist injection each day right up until about collection time.  This prevents the body from trying to release any eggs (replaces the de-reg). They would also do ICSI due to past poor fertilisation rates.  This does sound far less scary than a standard fresh cycle.   The other option was for me to try the metformin again and see if that helps with egg quality and production.  DH would also start on selenium which should help strengthen his swimmers although they are not the issue going by past analysis' but certainly can't hurt.  We have decided to try with the metformin for a while and see what impact this has on our TTC'ing naturally and then review the treatment once again.  As I said, we are more than happy with Myles and Keilidh and certainly don't wish to get so aggressive about it as we were before.  We need to enjoy what we do have!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Suzanne - excellent news   congrats

Witters - excellent, glad Wessex were able to give you some good options there   Good luck hun  

Hope everyone else is doing well too   to all
xx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello ladies,
Lottie here - i've not been posting for a couple of weeks - had a hectic time...
How are you all? Hello to new ladies...

Snic - i'm so so sorry angel.  There are no words to explain how you both must be feeling...i'm thinking of you and sending you lots of love XXX

Sofia - hi ya huni - hope you are well 

Broomie - how are you getting on huni? Long time no chat...

Witters - hi love - jsut read your last post - i'm already praying for you - who knows waht might happen - keeping it crossed for you - i hope to chat soon...

Mrs Shaw - congrats on your scan huni - big relief for you both! 

Me - had our 12 week scan and all looked well but we had bad news last week when the bloods (triple screening test) came back with high risk Downs.  We were both very shocked as the Nuchal scan seemed so good - but we're coping and have decided againts an amnio.  We're waiting for our 20 anomaly scan to see if we can find out more...

All other ladies - i look forward to hearing about your treatment...wishing you all well.

Lots of love XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Lottie!  Sorry to hear that your downs risk came back high   We never had any screening done as it must be heartwrenching to hear news like this.  Remember that it isn't 100% definate that bubba will have it so try to enjoy your pregnancy and not dwell on this news.  I'm sure this is far easier to say than to do.  There is a little girl who goes to creepy crawlies who has it and she is the cutest, happiest most beautiful of children.  She is suprisingly quick to learn and is only physical development which is slower such as crawling and walking.  I think she was about 15 months when she first started to crawl.  Her awareness and interest is certainly making up for that though   Keep us posted at the anomoly scan as I'm sure you will.  Lets hope you get some good news at that point    Give bubba a belly rub from me!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> Hi Lottie! Sorry to hear that your downs risk came back high  We never had any screening done as it must be heartwrenching to hear news like this. Remember that it isn't 100% definate that bubba will have it so try to enjoy your pregnancy and not dwell on this news. I'm sure this is far easier to say than to do. There is a little girl who goes to creepy crawlies who has it and she is the cutest, happiest most beautiful of children. She is suprisingly quick to learn and is only physical development which is slower such as crawling and walking. I think she was about 15 months when she first started to crawl. Her awareness and interest is certainly making up for that though  Keep us posted at the anomoly scan as I'm sure you will. Lets hope you get some good news at that point  Give bubba a belly rub from me!


Thanks sweetheart - I've heard some wonderful stories - it all helps...
I've sent you some bubbles!
Belly was rubbed as requested...

Keep in touch & lots of love XXX


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Wessex Ladies

Snic ~ Have PM'd you honey  

Witters ~ Tons of luck for ttc naturally with the added meds  

Lottie ~ Hope I can reassure you a little on your nuchal blood results.  We too had a fab nuchal scan and our risk went , from 1:360 (based on my age) to 1:1500.  When they factored in the bloods, our risk went to really high risk 1:81.  I was beside myself with worry, even though the doctor at the time reassured me the scan was far more of a good indicator.  My levels were so bad because I had low levels of PAPP-A, which I think is a hormone released from the placenta into the maternal blood stream.  I spent all of my pregnancy worrying that Charlotte had something wrong with her but all of my scans were fine.  We didn't have any invasive testing as I just couldn't risk it.  At the time my nuchal and bloods were carried out at a private clinic as the NHS didn't do such testing and my NHS consultant actually poo-poo'd my private tests and didn't know what I was talking about when I sought reassurance - funny though that they now offer these tests 3 years later    As you can see, Charlotte was born with no problems, just a little early and who knows if that was related.

Meant to be doing our FET soon, but have been referred to a gynae 'cos of some pains I've been experiencing and might need to defer - will keep you posted.

Hi to all of the other Wessex ladies, catch up soon.
Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are well...

Treacle - thanks so much for your message...it does make me feel better...i'm trying to remain positive and look forward but every now and then the worry sneaks under my thoughts and gets in! I guess we will just have to wait and see and pray that whatever the outcome that little one is ok...
It's lovely to hear your story and Charlotte is soooooooooooooooo beautiful - you must be for ever overjoyed! Congratulations...
Good luck with your TX, i take it you have some frosties already? were they from your last icsi or are you embarking on a new cycle?
Sending positive vibes out and i'll be watching out for your news...Hope your appt with the Gynae goes ok? xxx

I hope you ladies are having a good day?

Lots of love 
Lottie XXX


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all,

I havent been around much but thought it was about time to say hello to everyone and hope you are all keeping ok,

Snic, you know how i feel hun and you know where i am any time   

Lottie G, you have great    and your next scan will come round really quicly for you now.

Witters, I think its fab you are having a another go and fingers crossed you will be as lucky as last time!!!

Hi Sofia hope you are well,

Broomie and suzanne hope things are going well, it is fab hearing the heart beat!

cjd, not long now r u on count down!!

kiwitk,  trust me u get use to all the scans and ;oose all dignity!!!! but good choice in the wessex

hi treacle and Sarah, glad you are on the mend sarah and enjoy your well deserved holiday

im sorry who ive missed!!!  but hello x

im ok reached 30 weeks now but suffering with spd!! so struggling to get out the sofa today and juyst cant get comfotable but cant complain

am thinking of you all and will keep you updated!!

take care
love
sarah
xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

stumpy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I havent been around much but thought it was about time to say hello to everyone and hope you are all keeping ok,
> 
> ...


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Lovely to hear your news I am sorry I have not been very good at getting on here recently seem to have spent the last 4 weeks lying down as I feel sick 24/7 so I look like death warmed up!  The clinic however are delighted I feel so ill so I guess thats good we have out 8 week scan yesterday so our little baked bean is still there so hopefully over the next week of so I will be able to lift my head up for more than a few seconds so appologies for no personals today but lots of love to you all.

Broomie x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

broomie said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Lovely to hear your news I am sorry I have not been very good at getting on here recently seem to have spent the last 4 weeks lying down as I feel sick 24/7 so I look like death warmed up! The clinic however are delighted I feel so ill so I guess thats good we have out 8 week scan yesterday so our little baked bean is still there so hopefully over the next week of so I will be able to lift my head up for more than a few seconds so appologies for no personals today but lots of love to you all.
> 
> Broomie x


Oh huni - nightmare! hope you start to feel better soon!! but all good news!
XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Broomie, great to hear from you!  I bet you're having a girl, they always give more trouble   I totally sympathyse with the sickness.  Ask your GP, I was prescribed something for it - stematil?  Something like that but it certainly did help.  All the usual remedies didn't touch it.

Stumpy, thanks for popping in!  I bet you are getting big now you reached 30 weeks!  I didn't get past that sadly but at my 28 week check, I was measuring 42 weeks, so not suprised I didn't get much further   I rememer almost growing by the day from 25 weeks onwards.  I hope you are able to rest from now on, sounds like you need it 

Any plans for the weekend?  I can't believe my babies will be two on Monday!!   /


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> Broomie, great to hear from you! I bet you're having a girl, they always give more trouble  I totally sympathyse with the sickness. Ask your GP, I was prescribed something for it - stematil? Something like that but it certainly did help. All the usual remedies didn't touch it.
> 
> Stumpy, thanks for popping in! I bet you are getting big now you reached 30 weeks! I didn't get past that sadly but at my 28 week check, I was measuring 42 weeks, so not suprised I didn't get much further  I rememer almost growing by the day from 25 weeks onwards. I hope you are able to rest from now on, sounds like you need it
> 
> Any plans for the weekend? I can't believe my babies will be two on Monday!!  /


Hi darling!
Happy Birthday to your babies! Try to post a piccy afterwards if you can!
           
Have a lovely weekend Wessex ladies XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We had a great day yesterday.  Myles and Keilidh had lots of pressies to open and they played with it all which is great.  We got them a ride in Jeep which is remote controlled, it's brilliant!  We were doing three point turns in the living room and they looked like very relaxed drivers    They did seem to enjoy getting in and out the most though as the doors open and close with proper handles, so that's what they were doing most of the day.  They were also great at blowing out candles.  Keilidh has quite the puff!  Considering that she needed ventilating in the early days, it certainly doesn't look like it gave her any long time problems


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh Witters! Bless your little bubbas! Glad to hear they had so much fun!  

Hope all you lovely Wessex ladies are well XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are some birthday pics finally!

They are fascinated by the helium balloons. We had a kit and so they chose their balloon and watched it come to life!








Unwrapping their remote controlled Jeep - only Myles was too impatient and couldn't wait to get in!








Checking it out - keilidh does get a look in later...








Keilidh unwrapping another present - Myles watches on as he is way too busy!








Looks like he is pleased with Daddy's choice of car!








Finally, he helps out...








Their Roary Cake that Grandad cleaverly made








Their Peppa cake that he also made. We wanted something that we could cut without upsetting them, so decided on Grandpa Pig's boat but still with Peppa and her family - which didn't stay on the boat for long!








Keilidh blowing out her candles








Myles blowing out his candles








MMmmmmmm! This cake is as yummy as it looks!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Witters - the pics are absolutely gorgeous   thanks for sharing them... wow they look so big now.. and so happy...fantastic cakes... and pressies.... big kisses from cyber auntie Sofia
xx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters!!!! 
I love the pictures! has put a big smile on my face!! How lovely! Thoses cakes are amazing!!!!!!! Clever Grandad!!
Love the pressies too! 
Bless em - and you!

Hope all is well with everyone - it's been a tad quiet on here of late...
come on all - what's happening

Me & Bump are good - growing fast...
Hating being at work...
Want a holiday!

Sending love XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, glad everything is good with you.  Do you have your anomoly scan date through yet?  Are you hoping to find out the gender or keep it a suprise?  Exciting times!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

hi ya Witters,
thanks for your reply - yeah got a date of Juky 1st - very nervous due to our high risk of Downs - BUT - also looking forward to it! and yes, i think we will ask if we can tell the make - i want to get shopping - well window shopping for a but anyway!
Hope you have a nice evening...
L.O.L to you all XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Let's hope that the scan shows that Bubba is more likely to be one of the '40' instead of the 1 in 41   It's a lovely scan to get to know your little one as it is much longer than the others.  Glad you are loking forward to it still.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry for butting in girls! Just wanted to say to Witters, the pictures are gorgeous   Looks like you had a fabulous day!! 

Rachel x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Rachel!  Your girls are gorgeous too, did they have a nice birthday?  Doesn't time fly?!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

It certainly does! I cannot believe where the last 2 years have gone! They're little girls now   They are developing so quickly. We had a lovely birthday thank you. Spent the morning opening presents and afternoon at Thomas Land at Drayton Manor park and zoo! So much fun. I can't quite believe its almost 2 months ago now  

Take care 

Rachel x

BTW Love the cakes! What a clever granddad! I'll have to have a word with the girls' granddad!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We're planning to go to Thomas Land at some point.  Sounds like it's worth the visit.  Glad you all had a great day!  In a couple of weeks, Peppa Pig is at Poultons Park, so that is a definate must for us!

I'm shattered.  I've just finished mowing the lawn.  Who needs a work out when you can do that instead?!  Serves us right for having such a big garden I suppose    Off out to actually play in it now...


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    I type this with a broken heart, i sadly have miscarried. I had a scan at 9 weeks 5 days and our little bean had stopped growing. Such a hard thing to face after seeing a heartbeat. The moment when i realised the lady was not answering my question is it ok? i asked twice, will stay with me for ever, it felt like a knife to my heart. We are truly devastated, to get given a dream only for it to be snatched away. I had a D&C on friday, each day i wake up and hope its not true.
I think our journey will end now as i cannot keep going down the road of disappointment its a too painful road to go down. 
Suzanne


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Suzanne - am so so sorry hunni          to you and your dh   It is so devastating       you will need plenty of time to heal.. we are here for you


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Suzanne
Words just won't do it. Thinking of you!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Suzanne  I'm so very sorry to hear your news   You really have been through some sadness during your journey   Lots of healing hugs and thoughts to both you and your hubby    You know where to find us should you need to talk


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Dearest Suzanne,

I am so sorry to hear your terrible news...no words can give you enough support - but i am thinking of you and hope that time eases the pain for you both.
Here for you...
Lottie XXX


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dear Suzanne & your DH,

I am so very very sorry thinking of you both  

Broomie x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Thankyou all for your kind words, i have my good and bad times, most people i meet on a day to day bases wouldn't know anything is wrong with me but i carry around with me a heavy heart. Please don't get me wrong as i know lots of ladies on here are on a very difficult road to getting their first child and i am so blessed with our 8 year old DD, i just think that after all the difficult roads we have taken 4 ectopics and several miscarriages i honestly thought we'd done it, hit the jackpot so to speak. 
All my family say i should call it a day and i only know too well that without doing IVF again we definitely wont be able to have another baby. I really cant see me going through it again even though a little voice keeps whispering to me one more time just one more!  Its not just the money all though it does have a huge bearing on it all, its what would happen if i got pregs again and the same thing happened? Have any of you ladies known of anybody miscarry after IVF and then gone on to have a baby?
My hubby thinks i don't want to do it again, i said quite adamantly on the day we had the awful scan that there was NO way i would EVER put myself through such a thing again. I do feel i have to keep strong for my DD and hubby so maybe enough IS enough.
Hubby is just concerned for my health and to be honest after OHSS its a daunting thought to go through all the drugs again, i did speak to Sue about it  before this cycle (incase it didn't work)and i would have moderate stimulation if we were to do it. Its made it worse emotionally as for it to work and then miscarry has made it a very tough road.Decisions !decisions!. With any luck my maternal urge may get up and walk away quietly!
Suzanne xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear Suzanne,

Hummmm - you have some difficult decisions to make...
It's a tough one and i know that even before my first IVF, i had one set back and vowed to not go through with any more treatment - you just get to a point where the dissapointment and heart ache becomes too much...but - as you say - the urges come back and seem to override the brain!
I had OHSS on my first round of treatment and was very worried about going ahead and getting it on the 2nd - but Sue and the team kept a very close eye on me and all went well...if that helps to put your mind at rest in anyway?
In the end it's a decision only the 2 of you can make - i hope that whatever you decide upon brings you some peace and happiness ultimately...
We're here for you...       
Love to all you Wessex ladies 
Lottie XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just popping on to say  Hello!

It's been quiet here...

Suzanne, thinking of you...

We are all fine, well, Myles has tonsillitis and a terrible fever along with it.  Hopefully on the road to recovery now though


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey there,
Yep - it has been very quiet here...
How is everyone?

Witters - sorry to hear about Myles - hope he gets better soon - nice to hear from you XXX

Suzanne - how are things huni? Been thinking of you...XXX

All Wessex ladies - hope you are well...

Me - ok - waiting for our 20 week scan - hoping to get some good news this time (we're high risk of Downs) - but we'll have to wait and see...bubba seems ok to me!

Sending love always XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Lottie!  How are you enjoying your pregnancy?  Lots of belly rubbing going on?  Can you feel him/her yet?  I know I didn't start feeling kicks until about 19 weeks but from then on felt them loud and proud!  Really miss that part.  Have you (thought about) started to play music to your bump?  Every night, I played some Mozart through special fetal speakers and I must admit, it really helped when they were born.  If they got unsettled, I would play the same DVD and as they recognised it, it instantly soothed them.  A really useful tool   Even now when they hear it, they stop what they are doing to listen to it.  Remind me, when is your scan booked for?  Begining of July right?  Will be thinking of you!  I'm sure you have thought about worst case scenario non stop.  Have you visited forums with other parents in similar situations?  I bet they will help you with any questions.  I hope you get better news though!

Myles is finally starting to feel better now.  Still on the penicillin but able to cut out his calpol.  

Hugs to all!  Miss you!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

hey babe...
hummmm - interesting about the music - i know it's said that a certain piece of music can help sooth a baby after it's born but you are the first person to actually say it's worked in real life - i will give it a go - but what on earth are fetal speakers?!!!    Help!
Yep - scan is July 1st - and i'm starting to get really nervous now - another lady in the same position had her scan yesterday and all was well - so it's given me some hope...just gotta wait now...
Can't really feel any kicks - wish i could!  My tummy suddenly goes really hard in places tho and i presume that's bubba on the move or having a stretch! feels weird but good.  I went swimming for the 1st time the other night and i could really feel that there was something in my tummy! I have a doppler and every few days or so i have a quick listen and hearing the heatbeat is a big relief and joy...
Were you seen at the Princess Anne by the way? And did you go to the NHS antinatal classes or NCT?  I couldn't get a place at the local NCT group so have signed u for the NHS...just hoping I'm not the only 37 yr old and the only IVF lady!

Send love to you and all and thanks for your support...
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, yes, the music really helped!  Even when they were in SCBU, we played it and it really relaxed them, which watching the monitors as well as the babies themselves proved (heartrate and oxygen etc).  I had a 'First sounds' delux gift set.  It allows you to talk, listen and play music to bump.  Basically it has some small round speakers with a belt that you pop round your belly and play.  Great relaxation time for you too.  

So glad that the other lady had good news.  As I said before, you don't have to be that 1 in 41, you could quite easily (more easily given the odds) of being one of the 40 in 41   Don't worry about not feeling the kicks yet.  As I said, I was past 19 weeks before I felt my first one, plus I had two little munchkins in there.  Once you feel the first, you may not feel it again for a few days, but suddenly you will be feeling them all the time, especially at night, so make the most of being able to sleep!  You will soon have to learn to sleep in the middle of a big party 

I was seen at the Royal Hampshire.  I never went to any classes, we both felt that they were a bit of a waste of time to be honest.  We would rather find our own way of doing things rather than worrying what we were supposed to do in certain situations and second guess ourselves.  We did attend a breastfeeding class though, but with that, it seemed that we knew more than the teacher!  She couldn't answer any of my questions which was disappointing.  As it happened, it all happened naturally once babies were here.  Personally, I learn so much more when actually given the situation and being hands on.  If we were lucky enough to have another baby, we would still do things the same way.  The positives from them though is that you find new friends with babies close in age that you can meet up with.  I think after being on sites like this for so long, you pick up a suprising amount of information without realising it.  I'm sure that you won't be the only 37 year old IVF lady either.  We always see a whole range of varients between the parents at places we visit now.  You just need to do what you feel right is for you.  You are the number one, don't worry about what other people will think!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there
I'd be the opposite of Witters and say go to the classes and then use or reject whatever you need. For me it wasn't about anything to do with caring for the baby so much as getting ready for birth and what to expect etc.
I had D at Princess Anne and thought they were great. Because I'm on the cusp between Portsmouth and Southampton where I live (and really they count us as Portsmouth even tho I'm nearer S'oton) I had to opt for Southampton. Consequently I diddn't get any info about PA classes until they were booked up. 
We did go to a two hour waterbirth class which I thought was excellent (though packed - loads of people - I wouldn't go there to make friends - too many) and we also booked on a tour of the hospital wards which was really good too - you'll know where to go and what to expect. 
As I was officially Portsmouth I did get two antenatal classes (only about eight other couples/Mums to be there) THe birth one was great - useful, the after the birth wasn't. However, Portsmouth midwives ran (run still I don't know) an aqua-natal class and antenatal class at Gosport leisure centre. You only pay a couple of quid to the pool for the swim part - the pool is cleared. It was fantastic - really good exercise. THe antenatal bit was only for mothers (no partners but only cos it was busy) They ran a rolling programme most of which was really great and people came back with their babies and talked about their birth experiences which was good. THe breast feeding session (which I encountered a few times on the rolling prog) was really useful. I too found breastfeeding a piece of cake (or was it Daisy who found it easy) but others just don't so that initial input could be reassuring.

As for your age, I wouldn't worry at all. In my 'First Time Mums' club (run by our HVs - met six other mums with babies same sort of age - one is now my new best friend - see her and her son every week and she and I are doing Race for Life together) I was one of the youngest at 35. In fact the youngest was only 29 - I was worried I'd be surrounded by teenagers. As for the IVF bit, personally I chose not to tell most people - I had no issues with it at all but didn't want to face silly comments - I just used to say (and still do when asked about another) 'this didn't come easy' or 'it took us a long struggle to get to this point'. We've not decided whether or not to say anything to D - I'm concerned about her getting any adverse comments when older so we might say nothing. She's ours (genetically) and the fact that we needed a bit of support to get her is irrelevent to me.

Anyway - didn't mean to ramble on. Just got home from work - D's had the day with her Dad and is now conked out (unusual cos has been dropping a nap more often than not)

Hope my rambles help

Poll


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Poll,
Many thanks for your e-mail and advice...all very sound!
Also - very glad that you found the Princess Anne a good place to have your baby D (who is gorgeous byt the way!).
We've chosen 3 classes now and hopefully that will give us a good start...relaxation / breastfeeding and a 3 week course that goes through before birth, birth and after! Let's hope that i'm not the oldie!
I've looked into the local aquanatal and have found one near me - the pool is a nasty (so I'm told!) but i might give it a go on Friday! Thanks for the tip...
I hope we will be offered a trip round the wards - be nice to see where we'll end up!

Hope all you lovely Wessex ladies are well amd happy...

Sending love to all XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad that you are getting things together Lottie   I totally agree with Poll in that you need to decide what is right for you and what you want out of it.  As it happens, our decision was the right one for us as they arrived so early, so we wouldn't have got to do the classes anyway   As for the Aquanatal, you should try looking for a Hydro pool as they are always pretty nice pools and warm too (usually around 33C) I used to take babes swimming in one in Whitely - LB Healthcare and I know they do those classes.  Not sure if that is close to you or not or indeed the prices though.

Poll, how are you?  What have you all been up to?

Talking of swimming, we have treated ourselves to a hot tub, only a cheapie inflatable one.  Not only is it lovely for DH and I to relax in the evenings, but it is a great swimming pool for M&K.  It heats up to 40C, and as it is under the gazebo, it can be used pretty much all weather.  They just love it.  It's a new experience for them to beable to touch the bottom yet still be armpit depth.  It is interesting to watch what they do in there as in swimming they are told what to do.  Myles loves to jump forward then swim to us.  It is amazing to see him actually swim with no floatation aids!  As it isn't too big, there is only room for a few strokes, which is perfect as there isn't time to sink!  Keilidh loves to blow bubbles under the water, so continuously drops down underneith blowing bubbles the whole time!  It's so nice to see them enjoy the water at the same time as being respectful and confident around it.


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Witters & all ladies!!

Thanks again for your advice - taken onboard...
I am in Sholing - so i can get on the motorway to Whitely easily - I'm going to look for Hydro-pool!!!!
TY!
The hot-tub sounds fabulous! When can i come round?!!   
Any news on yout TX huni?

Wessex ladies - missing you - where are you?      
Broomie - how are things babe?
Salsera - you ok?
Poll - big kiss 
Suzanne - you ok? Been thinking of you...

Well - to all ladies - BIG LOVE and chat soon XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hydro pools are well worth it if you can finds one.  Look for baby swim classes as they often use them, then you can enquire from there.  If not, enjoy it on Friday!  I'm sure wherever it is you will have fun and meet other pregnant ladies 

As for me, I'm just trying metformin at the moment.  I am nearing the end of my first cycle and my chart says I could have ovulated according to my temps but I have yet to be convinced.  Time will tell.  I am confident that a few cycles in and it could help me.  All I'm looking for at this point is to ovulate on my own so atleast we have a chance. For me, the waiting to ovulate is far less stressful than the 2WW, how weird is that?!


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    Thankyou Lottie for asking after me . I'm doing OK, life carries on as normal, though i do have a job now! so a little different for me as i haven't worked since i had dd 8 years ago, infact i had 2 miscarriages before her so i gave up before i fell pregnant with her. Only for a while during the summer months chambering maiding,it's back breaking!
I still yearn for another baby something awful! i think of it all the time, I would of been 13 weeks on Friday if our little bean hadn't stopped growing . I said i wouldn't do IVF again because of all the pain and heartache the miscarriage caused us both, my DH said at the time you'll get over this and i know you will want to do it again!. I vowed it was different than before,the disappointment of it not working is painful but for it to work and get a heartbeat and then it all go wrong is painful beyond words. My desire and maternal urge is as strong as ever and cant get my head around the fact i will never hold another child of my own, don't get me wrong we are extremley lucky to have DD and we look upon her as a true miracle, my journey to have a family has led me down a very long road of 10 pregnancies, and my true miracle was our DD. 
I often wonder if out of my 4 ectopics if they had been in the right place would one of them be a viable pregnancy, we will never ever know!
I feel very isolated in my thoughts, does wanting another child so much mean i am prepared to do IVF again?   its something i ask myself all the time but honestly cant answer the question at this present time. 
I have a dear friend who just recently gave birth in march to identical twin boys and i was privileged to be at their birth (hairraising yet a fab experience that i will never forget) she also has a 4 and 5 year old so you can imagine her hands are full! With her husband working away alot her days are extremely full. It seems strange that with her tearing her hair out, i have alot to give another child but for some reason fate hasn't dealt us that path. 
Has anybody or somebody you know done mild stim IVF at the Wessex? would love to hear about it if you have.
Witters- your last post says you are taking metformin, is that like clomid?
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, thank you for popping by and posting how you feel.  I can tell it's straight from your heart and must have been difficult to do.  As I was reading it, I could understand where you are coming from, only using my situation instead of yours.  Although my journey seemed long and difficult, it was a breeze in the park compared to many other families, yours included.  Yet, I still feel the same way even though we have not had to experience a loss.  

You still need time to heal, but I think that one day, you will wake up and your little angels will all gang up and give you the strength to try again.  You have a heart full of extra love put a side for a sibling to your Daughter.  I believe one day, you will be allowed to let it pour open.

Many congratulations on your new job!  That is great and must have been difficult to go back after so many years.  I bet although hard work that you are enjoying it though, especially when those pay packets come flooding in!

Metformin is a drug for diabetics initially, but they have found that it can help PCOS sufferers ovulate or produce stronger eggs.  I am a thin PCOS'er and I do not ovulate on my own, yet I over stimulate on fertility medication.  I have been down the clomid road with no success.  I was on it for a year and I over stimmed on that too.  In the end, I was ovulating two eggs beautifully on 12mg which is a quarter of a tablet!  We had an appointment with Sue a month or so ago and she was talking about an antagonist IVF cycle which is basically mild stimulation with no down regging the cycle prior to the treatment cycle.  Like you, we do not feel ready to go down that route just yet, especially given my history of OHSS.  OK, I'm scared. Instead, she said metformin could help and to try that for a few cycles to see how I react.  I also believe that it can help reduce miscarrage chances, although I don't know if there is much proof about this.  Certainly something you could look into and try naturally like us until you feel ready to go the whole treatment route again.


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Witters,
Thanks for such a quick reply. I am working in mu DH's family hotel so its quite nice to be working with him. Lets hope the novelty doesn't wear off!
Unfortunately we can't try naturally, i have a tube which has had 2 ectopic pregnancies in it and the last HSG i had showed that although clear, the length of it on one side was perforated, i just wish it had shown up 3 years earlier when i had one but all that was said then was that it was clear,the latest one seemed to be able to magnify the tube more clearly.
So IVF is our only route, i am going to have have my tube removed in a couple of months so that will be difficult to deal with but i cant risk another ectopic, lets hope they manage removing it by key hole and not a full cut.
We are going for chromosome testing as well with me having had quite a few miscarriages. Its the only test for miscarriage we haven't had. I some how think it wont show up anything but i suppose if it did it may answer a few questions. I've been told before that miscarriage and ectopics are not connected but i cant help but think that they are as I've had lots of both. Maybe I've just been unlucky. 
Do you know what bothers me the most? it's the fact i feel i will leave my daughter without any family when she is older, she has a cousin in Corfu and maybe future cousins in Australia but i do think its when you are an adult as well as a child that you need family to support you in what ever highs and lows life gives you. Feels like posting therapy tonight, getting things off my chest!. Strange as I've not been able to post on here for a while as I've felt that because I'm not doing any treatment that i don't quite belong on here posting. 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, you belong here more than anybody!   This forum is for support and right now, you need it.  Sometimes it really helps to get everything off your chest.  You never know, somebody may even give you some ideas to think about and go and investigate.  I'm sorry about putting my foot in it about you trying naturally, I was only reading your siggy too.  I don't know where my head is sometimes.  The chromasome testing may hopefully give you some answers.  I believe there is a process called PNG or is it PGN or something similar that basically tests the embryo's for any chromosomal defects.  Although you still would need to go through the IVF process, atleast if it isn't to be, you do not have to go through the 2ww or worse still the beginnings of pregnancy only for it to be snatched away again.  I'm sure you couldn't handle any more.  I hope I don't upset you, but have you ever had any testing done on the babies?  Another online friend kept miscarrying and she had all of these indepth tests done.  She did actually end up carrying a baby to term in the end, infact two pregnancies, so there is hope.  For her, it seemed that she could carry girls, but not boys for some reason.  Perhaps it's similar with you, you never know.  

I'm glad that you are still looking in to things and reasons as to what goes wrong.  Your daughter is certainly influential in your decision and I can understand why.  Keep strong Suzanne.

How nice to be working with DH   I used to have my own hair and beauty salons but sold them as we moved and the time felt right.  DH also had his own business, so I started doing all the accounts and admin side of things for him.  We loved working together and it all went well. For some couples, it can be difficult though.


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lottie - thanks for asking about me.. am ok just v.busy with work on the lead up to my hols...   1wk and a day to go of work... yippeeeeeeeeeee.....

anyway am thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best, just no time to pop in much...

Suzanne -     thinking of you  

good luck to everyone
xx
Sofia


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Wessex Ladies!!

I don't expect you remember me- I posted on here a couple of months ago - I always check this thread but mainly post on the single ladies board as I suppose it's a little more relevant for me!!

Anyway I had three IUI's at the Wessex - all BFN and last month I went for a chat with Chantal Simonis. I'd kind of already made up my mind what I wanted to do and she just confirmed it for me! Although I have no known fertility problems, I am having IVF at the Wessex in three weeks time. It's just a better way to use the donor sperm and will have a much better success rate for me. Chantal has recommended the antagonist protocol so that is where I am heading. 

I am feeling very nervous as for me IVF just seems like a whole different ball game. So I just wanted to ask you ladies about your experiences of IVF at the Wessex. So far I have been really impressed with the clinic, especially the fact that I am treated no differently from the ladies who have partners. I have been upset one or two times at the clinic and the nurses, especially Margaret have all been so kind. 

So here are a few questions - hope you don't mind! What was the EC like? (I am nervous about this bit!) Did you do anything special before to prepare yourself and improve the quality of your eggs? Did they suggest going to the blastocyst stage? Have you been impressed with the care during your IVF treatment?

I also just wanted to say that I was sorry to read your news Suzanne - hope you are feeling a little stronger. Lottie - glad things are still going well with your pregnancy. 

Bye for now  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Kylecat   I will be interested to follow your IVF journey as if we go again, it will be the antagonist cycle as apparently it is far kinder on your body.  

I developed severe OHSS so perhaps aren't the best person to ask the questions to.  I wasn't impressed at the monitoring I had, although this was back in 2005 and the lady who was caring for me has now left.  Once I recovered and we expressed our concerns to Sue, she totally regained our trust.  I believe that the team working there now are all wonderful and have no issues with care comprimise at all now.  Just be sure to call them and speak to them if you are unsure about anything in the way your treatment is going or if you feel uncomfortable in any way.  Obviously you will feel different and bloated, but you will know where that line is drawn.

As for egg collection, I was sedated which I believe is the general way they like to do this.  You walk to the operating theatre and they get you all comfy.  They put your legs up in stirrups and begin.  All I felt was pressure.  It didn't hurt, but I was well aware that they were doing something down there!  There are several people in there with various roles to play.  A nurse will take the liquid they retrieve with a hopeful egg and then you hear the embryologist shout out the numbers of eggs found.  After about 5 eggs, I drifted off into a wonderful, deep sleep and woke in recovery to a nurse offering me a drink and biscuits   I was in recovery for about an hour I guess and DH then took me home (you will need someone with you whilst you recover from the anesthetic).  At home, I recovered pretty well.  The next day however, OHSS kicked in and I wasn't so good.  I won't go into all that though as hopefully you won't need to know!

All I did to prepare was to eat healthily and drink plenty of fluids - they recommend 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk per day.  I'm glad that you are being treated well there, I'm sure they would recommend any preperation you could be doing if you ask them.  Please pop by to keep us updated with how it all goes!


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Girls

I am so sorry that I have been so poor at keeping in touch remaining upright has been somewhat of a challenge over the last 9 weeks without being ill but i'm not complaining its all for a good cause!  I am 14 weeks today so we have had all our scans and blood tests and so far so good.

I have just caught up on all your news so much is going on so I will try much harder to keep up just wanted to send you all lots of love   sorry off to lie down again will try a longer post next time!

Love

Broomie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Broomie   sorry to hear bubba is making you ill   I couldn't eat or keep what i did manage down, so understand where you are coming from.  I tried all the old wives tale's and nothing worked.  My doctor put me on 'Stematil' which was the only thing that improved it.  Maybe you could ask your doctor about it?  Glad that all is going well!


----------



## Solent (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Wessex Ladies,

I have been reading various threads for some time now and have decided to join in!

In a really small nutshell... DP and I started our IVF (with ICSI) journey last summer; we had to end this first attempt as I overstimulated after a few days of stimming.  We braced ourselves and started again in the autumn.  This cycle ended with a BFP (following a short stay in St Mary's with the much loved OHSS!).  We have had a week 7, 12 and 20 scan and all seems fine - ETA October.  We had a bit of a rough time in the middle with the OHSS and sickness (which still rears its ugly head) but otherwise I honestly think we have been really lucky.

I wish all of the Wessex Ladies the very best and have found this site invaluable - so thank you to everyone.  Hopefully one day my comments will be as useful to someone else.

Take care and good luck to all,

Solent.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Solent  glad you felt you could join in!  So, you are pregnant with a Wessex baby?   They are great!  Sorry you suffer(ed) with OHSS, I believe being pregnant as you develop it does not help things.  Good to hear your pregnancy is going well though.  Please keep posting so we can follow the end of your TTC journey and the beginnings of motherhood   Have you started buying yet?  That is such an exciting time!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Solent and welcome to FF 

Congratulations on your BFP 

You may like to introduce yourself on the Introductions board where you can "meet" other new members...it also helps us moderators point you in the right direction for navigating the website...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

There is also the Babydust board which has sections for Bun In The Oven and Parenting for those who have successfully had treatment and are either pregnant or have children through treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=75.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

Thanks Witters for the info on IVF at the Wessex - finding out lots of information is helping me feel a little less nervous about the whole thing. Your 2 little treasures are gorgeous! Are you going to try for a third? I shall keep you updated on the antagonist protocol - Chantal tells me that most women cope a lot better with this protocol compared to the others. My sister had IVF 5 years ago and told me the worst bit was the down regging - at least my protocol doesn't involve this!!

Solent - congratulations on your BFP - it is lovely to hear success stories from the Wessex, especially when I start my cycle so soon! Chantal Simonis quoted me around a 40% positive pregnancy test success rate which is pretty good I think. 

Love to all the other wessex ladies

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, the downregging isn't nice, I always seemed to react to the needles, but from what I hear this is pretty common.  As you say, if you don't need to do it, all the better   Yes, we are trying for more children, although not totally seriously such as another treatment cycle.  I have PCOS and so am giving metformin a try to see if it gets me ovulating.  So we will try naturally for a while and see where it gets us.  You never know.  If nothing, then we feel we are very blessed with our two little treasures.  They are so gorgeous and honestly, dream children, always well behaved when we are out.  At home can be a different story, but I would never kill that spirit   Please ask any questions or about any concerns along the way, we have all been there and have experiences to share


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello ladies!!!!


Firstly - Kylecat - lovely to hear from you! I did actually write you a really long reply on Sat morning then did something and lost the lot! I had to go out with DH after that and this is my first visit since...I'm at work so can't be as long - you'll be glad to know!!
I had 2 go's at IVf with the Wessex - the 1st was abandoned due to OHSS (although this might have not happened if the "step down protocal" had been done properly - the Wessex over looked my PCOS and Step-Down protocol and basically didn't book me in for an important blood test that would have detected the over stimulation - it might have stopped the problem had i had my stimms taken down a few notches!) - anyway - the next ivf went very well indeed.  I didn't find the jabs too hard or troublesome and the over-all care at the Wessex was / is fantastic.  My DH was away a lot and the clinic made me feel really welcome and were fine with all my questions!  Don’t be afraid to ring or discuss any queries you might have – that’s what they are there for!
I found the EC ok – going back to your first post – the nurses are really reassuring and looked after me really well.  One minute i was climbing onto the bed and the next i was waking up again! I had some pain afterwards but the excitement of getting my embies back took over.  I was sick on the afternoon because of the antibiotics – but I’ not good with antibiotics at the best of times.
ET is wonderful – ask for a piccy (they are not always offered) – with regards to Blasts – the clinic used to run under different rules but now Chantel and Sue have taken over they have more freedom.  I had Day 3 embies put back...but im sure if they felt that Blasts were best then they would...I think there is a cost implication though.
I would love to be here for you – so pls feel free to post or PM me whenever...I’ll be following your progress and keeping all crossed for you! Good Luck!!!                

Solent – Congrats on your BFP – it’s lovely to hear!   I’m due mid Nov following a similar story to you...Hope you and bump are feeling well? Do you know what make you’re having?  I find out tomorrow at our anomaly scan – nervous as we are high risk downs but looking forward to seeing how bubba is getting on! 

Broomie   – you poor thing – sounds terrible, are you ok? Maybe you could try the drugs that Witters had?...other than that I’m pleased to hear all is going well and sending you lots of tummy rubs! What’s your due date? 

Salsera – hi huni – you on your hols now? Hope you are well... 

Suzanne – Hi sweetheart – how are things? Are you ok? Been thinking of you lots  

Witters - hi angel - how are you and your lovelies?  

All ladies - sending love, luck and hugs

Lottie XXXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls!!

Firstly, thanks Lottie so much for your reply - it was very kind of you to answer all my questions so well. I can;t believe you are 20 weeks pregnant, it doesn't seem like yesterday that I was reading that you got your BFP - time really does fly!!! Lots and lots of luck for your scan tommorrow, please let us know how it goes. 

I was at the clinic this afternoon for my start up appointment - I went through the antagonist cycle with the nurse Sarah - very nice lady and she answered any questions that I had. What always impresses me about the Wessex is that they always treat me exactly the same as any of the couples being treated. Everyone is so friendly, especially the nurses. I asked Sarah about the EC which I am nervous about and she explained everything so now I feel a lot better. My mum is going to be with me and look after me for the rest of the day as you can apparently feel a little spaced out! I now have to wait for my next cycle which should start around the 21st July. I then have a scan on day two and start puregon injections on day three and orgalutron on day 7. So hopefully it will come around very quickly and will luckily fall in my summer holidays as I am a teacher. 

Witters - lovely to hear that your twins are so good! Their photo is lovely! My sister has twins too - two boys and says that quite a lot of the time, they can entertain each other!!!

Hello to all the other Wessex ladies - hope all is going well and we are all enjoying this lovely sunny weather  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, good luck today!!!!  Thinking of you!!!!!

Kylecat, so happy that your meetings have been so positive   Roll on the 21st July!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're well...

Thanks for your messages of support...just back from Princess Anne and all seems to be ok with bubba - they can't tell me for sure, but softmarkers were "normal" and therefore we've been told to relax more...
Our little baby GIRL has really long legs!!

Going out to buy something pink - be back later...

Sending love and sorry for lack of personals!
LottieG
XXXX


----------



## Solent (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Thanks to all for the welcome.  It is not until you find a site like FF that you realise how many people there are out there in similar situations, and from the same area... 

Witters - Yes it is a Wessex baby in development (I forgot to mention this and lots of other useful information in my first post)!  We have not really made any grand purchases yet - I am the youngest of quite a large family so there is plenty up for grabs.  Although that has not stopped my parents ensuring that we are not without - bless them!

Natasha - Thanks for the congrats and links, I will try and take a peek.

Kylecat - Good luck - the 21st will be here before you know it.  

Lottie - Bump and I are feeling well thanks, although I still have some rough days.  We do not know what variety bump we are having... could not tell at the anomaly scan anyhow as bump was lying in a really awkward position and there was no chance of him/her moving.  We wanted it to be a surprise anyhow.  I have been following your story for a while and so have been thinking of you today - good to hear the positive news from your scan today... enjoy the pink shopping. 

Take care all,

Solent.


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Lottie,
I am so pleased for you, enjoy your pink shopping

Take care

Emma xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie, great news! ^clap^  Enjoy the pink shopping!  Be prepared, girls are very strong willed!   You must be very relieved.  I'm taking it your 1:41 has lessened somewhat?


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> Lottie, great news! ^clap^ Enjoy the pink shopping! Be prepared, girls are very strong willed!  You must be very relieved. I'm taking it your 1:41 has lessened somewhat?


Hi Witters,
hummm - strong willed AND a Scorpio! Heaven help us!!!
Yep - Obs said that we're now about 1:100 - so better...

How's things huni?
XXX


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

hello ladies, hope you dont mind me posted. i did ages ago, well attempted to and it lost my post so i didnt write it again. anyway we are expecting a wessex baby EDD 2/11/08. we had icsi, well DH had sperm aspiration dec 07 due to failed reversal, the i started down regging jan 08, developed a cyst as i have PCOS, had that aspirated then 1wk later started stimming, on 13th feb we had ER then fri 15th feb 2 healthy embies popped back in and 4 in the freezer,
well feb 29th we got a   after a couple of hick-ups we saw our one little babs on 31st march.  well little one has had a number of photos taken since for one reason or another but has always been fine      12 days ago we had our 20wks scan and all is well.  our little miracle (if the ladies at wessex read this you'tll know what i mean) is not such a little one, they have already brought the date forward by 5 days (odd as we werent guessing 7th nov) and yesterday i had to go for glucose tollerance testing as bubs is almost off the scale !  anyway i reckon they are taking after mum and dad and growing a belly  

if anyone is debating wessex, dont have any worries about them they are amazing and we are so pleased we chose them to help us make our little miracle. we were under Sue for all of it, including DH and just need to say she is an amazing woman.

good luck to all those out there tx at the mo and good luck to all those with bumps too.

xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls!!

Lottie - so pleased to hear all went well at the scan! I expect that you feel you can relax a little more now. And you are having a little girl - thats lovely news! I am a scorpio too and can confirm that we are VERY strong willed!!!   Enjoy all that lovely pink shopping - there are so many nice things around for little girls. 

Annie - really nice to hear from another Wessex lady who has had success - they really seem to be on a roll at the moment. To hear stories like yours really helps people like me just about to start treatment to stay positive! Congratulations and well done. 

Witters - hope those little ones have been well behaved today!

I rang the pharmaceutical company today to arrange for my drugs to be delivered. I was very impressed with the price - everything I need for my whole cycle comes to £750. Many of the girls on the single board are paying well over £1000 in London for the same package of drugs!

Solent - lovely to hear about another Wessex baby in the making! Hope you are keeping well and are not feeling too tired!

I really hope and pray that I will get my   this Summer - the Wessex say that I have a good chance but I am saving hard for a second cycle just in case!!!    

Love to all
Kylecatxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear all,
Thank you for your kind message and support - it's VERY much appreciated by me and DH - and baby Tillie!

Emma - HELLO angel!! I've been thinking of you - how are things? is DH still away? Any news on a new start date for you - whats the plan? I hope you are both well XXX

Solent - thanks for your msg too - glad to hear all is going well for you...xxx

Here Here Annie!! and many congrats! Looks like we'll be popping back in to see the team at the Wessex with our bundles of joy around the same time!! - Soon to be followed by the rest of you! Come on ladies!!                 
Tummy rubs all round and sending out Good Luck vibes to everyone on the TX Road...

Lots of love XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Lottie,
We are planning to go again when DH gets back,so November, seems an age away, we are doing the short(antagonist) protocal this time, so no down regging for me.  It will be our last attempt, so 4 months to get fit and healthy for me.

take care

Emma.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Annie, thanks for popping back to share your good news!  Congratulations!!!
  

Lottie, awww, Tillie's a lovely name!  Did you go shopping?  What did you buy? 

Kylecat, glad you got a good deal!!  I hope you can start to dwindle down the pile and get your BFP very soon!

Emma, roll on November!  It must be so difficult with DH going away for so long  we will be here to help you pass the time away!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, just thought I'd pop on and let you know that my miracle baby boy (the product of a single surviving embryo with our 3rd IVF) was born on Father's Day, 15th June at 4.39am weighing 7 lbs 3 ozs - the most amazing present I could have given my wonderful dh! He was a week early so rather took us by surprise!

We are totally in love and can't thank the staff of the Wessex enough - they really are the most amazing people.

Best wishes to all those still cycling. And hello to all those mums on here who remember me!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations CJD!!!  Alexander looks gorgeous in his picture!  Thanks for updating us!  I hope you are enjoying mummyhood, even though the first few months are definately the hardest


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
How are you all?
cjd - congrats on your lovely little boy! How goreous to have had him on Fathers Day too! Very special for you all...

Just popping in really - but thinking of you Wessex ladies!

L.O.L
Lottie XXX


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,

just thought i would pop back and say hello, hope everyone is well and am thinking of you all

congrat cjd on your little boy he looks so contented and gorgeous!! 
Lottie thats fab news on your scans results and a litlle girl  all thatpink!!  
Witters how are your little ones doing? still gorgeous as ever x
Good luck kylecat and emma with your next cycle
Hope anne and broomie are doing well
suzanne  
Hello Sofia hope you are well
hello to everyone else that ive missed

Well im now just coming up to 38 weeks pregnant!! Cant believe it where has the time gone baby is still breech so we have a planned c section will keep you informed when we have had her, just thought i had better pop back and say hello as i have a feeling might be a bit busy in the next few weeks!

LOts of love to you all and take care

love
sa
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

38 weeks?!  Where did that time go?!  Good luck with the C-section!  Can't wait to hear all about your new little girl!


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks witters will keep u updated!!!!  just realised i put 38 weeks its actually nearly 39 weeks !!!!!!
love
sa
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodness!  When's your scheduled date?


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

its a surprise !!  will email the day we get home !!   

keep u all in suspense!!!

love
sa
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good for you!!!  Can you believe that I never told my dad when my waters broke?  I even called him from my hospital bed phone for a 'usual chat'!  It was really hard, but we just wanted to give him the call that he was a grandad rather than all the scary bits first.  We told him afterwards ofcourse, but that phonecall is a special one.  Looking forward to your post!!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies!
How are we all?
Been a while since i've been able to pop in - I'm just checking in!
Stumpy! Wow! I can't believe it's that time already! How exciting! Can't wait to hear from you and see a piccy of your lovely little lady!
Good luck angel - we'll be thinking of you!

Hi all other Wessex lasses...i hope you and yours are well...I'm keeping an eye out for your news.

Tillie & I are doing well - she's kicking loads now and sleep from 3am is sparce...but every movement is a relief...just seems ages away till we have her in our arms...praying everyday till then!

Hope you have a lovely weekend planned - sending love!
XXX


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  I haven't been on here for quite a few days, busy with the hotel. I've been totally convinced we have come to the end of the road. Our child is 8 1/2 years and to go Thur IVF again would be extremely hard emotionally, what would happen if we had the awful heartache again of failing or worse to miscarry again. All to much!!! The gap would be huge and when our DD was 16 plus i would sort of have ' an only child to feel sorry that they are on their own without a play mate' .
Anyway with 'my mind made up' (mmm.. is it) i came on here just to see how everybody is doing and instantly i see CJD's most gorgeous scrumptious baby boy! wow you have been thru alot and you got there in the end, how fantastic is that? i could cry thinking of how proud and pleased you must both be to have carried on and hit the jackpot in the end!
This is what i battle with, i have been thru so much to finish my family, ectopics , miscarriages and all to have failed and not succeeded, thats what hurts the most. My emotions are well buried and even typing on here brings it to a surface . I will always be grateful for our DD and not a day goes by without us counting our blessings but also not a hour goes by without me yearning another.
Yet again posting therapy!! (thanks for listening) I don't talk much to friends about my feelings as its all been heard before and i don't want to bore folk with it.
I hope my grieving passes as a i want to get on with my life.
Sa - thankyou so much for thinking of me and giving me a hug it means alot. 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, your post made me cry too, I can feel the emotion in your posts  Life is so unfair at times, please don't blame yourself.  Although not what outcome any of us wished for you, I'm glad that you have (kind of) it all worked out in your mind.  I'm glad that you feel you can come on here and express your feelings, please continue should you feel you need to.  We are behind you every step of the way, regardless of which route you take from now on.  How is the hotel work going?  I'm glad that you are being kept busy with family and support around you   Give your precious daughter an extra hug from me today


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Witters,
    Thanks for your post, it was so kind of you  .  The hotel is really busy, and with school holidays just starting its gonna get even busier! I see from your signature you had severe OHSS, i did as well. Its a experience i will never ever forget and along with my ruptured ectopic its one i don't wish to repeat! I have been reading back over your posts from 2005 and see you went through an awful lot. unless you've been through it you so cannot imagine the impact it has on you. Though i know i wouldn't get it again as i wouldn't go through a full stim (I'd have mild) i would be very apprehensive and i would have a big hurdle to jump in order to pluck up courage to do it! Giving up and excepting the situation is my aim at the moment. I have a hospital appt tomorrow to discuss chromosome testing and having my remaining tube removed. I was advised to have the testing done before embarking on anymore IVF so possibly we may have the test just to see if it throws up anything, it would answer why I've miscarried so many times though as to if we go through IVF again, well i very much doubt it.
Hows things going with you? you are  taking a drug to help you ovulate aren't you?
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, ah, bless you for taking the time to go back to all the early posts .  Yes, I certainly did go with it with the OHSS and still to this day I remember everything.  I also remember everything that my DH went through and his face as the doctors told him the severity of it and the fact my organs were failing.  I too am scared to death about doing another IVF cycle.  We had an appointment with the clinic a few months ago who explained about an antagonistic cycle where you don't de-reg and the stimming is much reduced.  We are still very apprehensive about it though.  I have previously tried about a years worth of clomid (started off on one 50mg tablet but reduced it down to quater of a tablet 12mg as I was still over responding) and although it got me ovulating, it was never successful in a pregnancy.  Currently I am trying metformin which is originally a diabetic drug but has been shown to help PCOS ladies ovulate and/or improve egg quality.  It's not like clomid where it stimulates egg production but the hope is that is should regulate the hormones so that your body does it all itself if you get my drift.  Last cycle my chart showed ovulation but I don't think it was right as it was only a subtle temp rise and had a very long LP.  Hopefully this cycle may be better.  If we don't fall pregnant by the time Myles and Keilidh are at school, we may try another cycle of IVF, but as I said, we are both scared and need convincing it will be safe.

I hope that the chromasome testing goes well.  Regardless of the results, hopefully you will get some solid answers which will help with your decision.  your decision to stop must be unbearable, but in another way, almost a relief that you know which way you are heading in life.  Emotions certainly are the hardest healer.  Glad that the hotel is busy!  Thinking of you!  Please pop back with any updates on your testing


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Mrs Shaw
Can only assume that I've missed the point from your post and that my PM was not helpful. I picked up on the 'reaching an accepting place' bit which is where I'm trying to be atm - if I've offended you in some way, I apologise.

Polly


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I just wanted to let you know Stumpy's DH has just called me and this morning at 9.15am Daisy Sophia was born, 7lbs 15oz by C Section. Both mum and daughter are doing great!

Snic


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, congratulations Stumpy!!  Beautiful name   I'm sure Poll will agree!

Thanks for the update Snic!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations   Stumpy and hubby... all the best.. cant wait to see some pics..

Hope everyone is well... as for me had a good holiday, taking a bit of time for jet lag to completely go and it's hard being back at work... bleurgh... oh well has to be done...

xx
Sofia


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hi girls - many congrtulations to stumpy and family - I agree with Witters, a beautiful name!

hello to everyone else - Lottie - hope things are OK with you - is your bump growing bigger and bigger?!

Witters - hope your little ones are well and they are enjoying playing in this lovely sunny weather!

Well, I am now on my way with the IVF. Went into the Wessex yesterday for day 2 scan - they mixed me up with another lady and thought I was having donor eggs in barcelona!! Wouldn't mind a trip there actually!! Everything was fine and the ovaries were nice and quiet. Did my first puregon injection today and then start the orgalutron on sunday - glad I've got everything written down!!

I shall keep you updated on my progress  

Love to all
Kylecatxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Huge congrats to Stumpy, DH and your lovely Daisy - I do agree, what a beeootiful name!

Enjoy it all

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kylecat, great news that you are on the road!  I bet they felt terrible when they realised you weren't the lady they thought you were!  Very unlike them...  As I've said before, I am very interested to follow your cycle and hear how you get on with it.  Please post as much detail as you can!! 

Poll, how are you lately?  How's the lovely Daisy?  Have you heard from Debbie (Kinger) with Charlotte?  I used to see her at Creepy Crawlies, but she hasn't been for ages.

We have a cardio appointment for Myles a little later so I must get organised...   to all!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been a tad quiet - life seems to be very busy at the moment - DH is away a lot and I'm still working full time in London (LONG commute) and by the time i get home I am ready for Eats and Bed and nothing else!!!!

Stumpy! Great news! Congrats!!! I hope you and little Daisy (one of my fave names!!) are doing well...pictures please! XXX

Kylecate - hi angel - Happy to hear you've started TX - will be following your posts! Keeping everything crossed for you...XXX

Suzanne - hi darling - how are you I hope that time eases things a little more for you. It must be so damn hard for you at the moment. Whatever you decide to do is right for you but making that decision must be the hardest thing.  I'm already wondering about whether we'll try again with our forzen embies and I've not even had my first yet... Sending you extra hugs - and hear to listen whenever you need...xxx

Sofia - Welcome back! Glad you had a lovely time! XXx

All other ladies- HELLO! Hope you are well? Post soon!

Me - all ok - feeling tired and have back problems which is keeping me awake...Getting pretty big now - most poeple think I'm ready to drop, i hate telling them I've got ages to go yet!! 

L.O.L
Lottie XXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news, Great news!!!!   

Myles' little hole in his heart has all healed up!  We are extremely thrilled with this news!  They say that after the age of one, if it is still there it is likely to stay.  It is extremely rare for it to go this late in the game.  We were expecting to talk about operating.  So, so excited right now!  Looks like his poo on the toilet wasn't the only clever thing he's been up to lately!  Not many people can say that they have healed their heart   Bless him, he was laying on the couch as if he were sunbathing in the sun whilst he was having that cold gel on his chest and a probe dancing around!  He is so laid back and all the doctors were really pleased with him.

Anyway, better go, they are left eating lunch, so goodness knows what mess they are in!  I just had to come and share my good news


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Witters - thats excellent news about your little boy - you must be so relieved! Hope they didn't make too much of a mess with their lunch!!

Lottie - glad you are ok - sounds like you are working hard though with all that commuting up to London, what a nightmare in this heat too. 

Hello to everyone else too  

I have done two of my puregon injections - start the antagonist drug orgalutron on monday and then a scan and bloods on tues. I feel fine at the moment, drinking lots and lots of fresh water, having milkshakes and lots of protein too - doing my best to give myself a good chance. Any tips that any of you ladies used during your IVF's would be greatfully received!!

Love to all
kylecatxxx


----------



## stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello all

Thank you for all the good luck wishes we are all well got home today not bad for 2 days post c section daisy decided to make an early appearance we were booked for mon am however she had othe ideas and my waters broke wed eve, i laboured throught the night and went for c section at 8 am thurs am, which was fine dh watched it all!!!  

hope u r all well m ust dash

love sa

ps grat news about witters about your little boys heart xxxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

YIPPPEEEEE!!
Some days we are left sharing our heartaches and somedays we can share our good news and today is one of those days - i'm very pleased to say!

Witters - that is fantastic news about Myles...you & DH must be overjoyed - what a huge relief! The daunting prospect of surgery has been lifted and you can get on with enjoying your little ones without that fear...Congrats - I'm really happy for you    

Stumpy! Hey Mummy! Congrats! Hello Daisy!     Must have been a bit of a shock for little one to decide upon an early arrival - but glad all went well.  Hope you're feeling ok and tummy is not too sore.  Can't wait to see some piccy's! 

Kylecat - Hi huni - hope your drug orgalutron went ok today (don't actually know what it is tho!?!) and good luck for your scan tomorrow...will be keeping all crossed...


All other Wessex ladies - how are things?  What's new? Hope you are enjoying some of the rays we are having at the mo!

Sending love to all XXX


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

stumpy- congratulations on the safe arrival of little daisy, thats crazy that you had a planned c-section prior to 40wks and daisy decided to suprise you anyway. looking forward to seeing photos.

lottieG-i'm 2wks ahead of you and people think im almost due too. ive had to have glugose tolerance testing because of babies size and they brought the date forward by 5days at our 12wk scan, even though we told them it was ivf icsi and we werent guessing the date. but babies fine and i dont have gestational diabetes, babies just taking after mummy and daddy and having a fat tummy!

witters- thats fantastic news, i better there were tears of happiness. kiss to both of them.

well DH felt a proper big bubble last night in bed from baby, he seems to think its was a kick but to me it feels like a massive bubble moving.  how exciting.

good luck to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone!! Hope all the wessex ladies are well!

Stumpy - hope you are enjoying your time at home with little daisy.

Annie - lovely to hear of another wessex lady who has had success - makes me feel a bit more positive - hope all goes well in the last few weeks of your pregnancy. 

Lottie and Witters - hope you are both well too.

I have just got back from the clinic after having my day 8 scan. They have counted around 10-12 follicles all growing nicely so I am very pleased. My egg collection will be sometime towards the end of next week. With the antagonist protocol they aim to collect 8-10 eggs so it looks like I'm on track. Injecting two drugs at the moment - puregon and orgalutron which suppresses my LH level and ensures that the eggs are not released from the follicles until egg collection day!

I know I have asked this before, but is the egg collection OK - I am a little worried about it!!

Bye for now
kylecatxxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

kylecat- those numbers sound good, keep growing them nicely and make them big and strong (but not too big!).  EC is fine, you get sedated and next thing you know you wake up in the room you started in feeling a little sleepy. they keep you there for at least 1 hour, if i remember correctly and give you a drink and biscuit and then you have to be able to go for a wee and then its home time.  make sure you wear you comfy tracky bottoms. DH will be told about how long you will be and will be called when he can come back down to you (he will have to provide his own biccies thou  

do not make any plans then for the next 2 days just chill out at home, make sure you have stuff recorded you can watch in bed or on the sofa, have some yummy food in and relax.  they will call you 1st thing the following day with good news   and let you know when they will want to see you the following day.  again be prepared to do nothing after ET too just rest up completely, no house work, cooking, exercise, NO BATHS! (the embies don't like to get too hot, i only have my 1st bath last week and i was 25wks by then, I'm a worrier!) i was lucky that my GP was very understanding of IVF and what you go through and ended up signing me off for 1 mth so i really could just sit around and do nothing.


good luck hun and if i can help in anyway please feel free to PM me. just relax and don't worry about things, the guys at Wessex are great and we had every confidence in them, including the embryologists.

HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE.

xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Annie - hi there! Sounds like we are very simular! Congrats on your bump...do you know what flavor or are you being good and waiting for a surprise?! I'm also being tested for GD / Glucose coz of big baby! My little lady has legs that are off the scale in length - I'm receiving a battering already - my poor ol'bladder is constantly bruised!

Kylecate - I think that Annie covered EC pretty well! All I would add is that i did have a bloated and painful tummy afterwards and the antibiotics made me sick - but only the once and the pain is more than bareable! It's all part of the excitement and there is NOTHING to worry about with regards to the procedure. ET is a breeze and really quick - remember to ask for a piccy of your embies being put back (it's not always offered!). But Annie is right in saying "Plan nothing" - Chill out lots and don't be afraid to rest up and get others to run around you!!!!!!! It doesn't happen very often and you deserve the pampering! Good luck angel - here for you all the way...

Stumpy - how are you and lovely little Daisy?

Witters - hi babe - hope all is well - sure you must still be on  for Myles...you know i would love to meet you all one day if you fancy it? Perhaps we could have a Wessex Ladies coffee morning one day? Anyone fancy it

Suzanne - Hey angel - how's tricks?    Thinking of you...

Poll / Sofia / Broomie/ Emma ALL LADIES - you all ok?

Sending love always XXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Lottie and Annie for all your hints and tips regarding EC - very reassuring! I'm sure that the staff at the Wessex will be brilliant - I have been very impressed with them so far. 

I am on 6 weeks hols from school so have got plenty of time to relax and laze about which is good. However, I am not very good at sitting still so I will have to train myself to do that!

I am feeling rather bloated at the moment and have to undo the top button of my trousers! Drinking lots and lots of water with the side effect of needing the loo every 5 mins!

A wessex ladies coffee morning sounds lovely lottie - I'd be up for that and I'm in the southampton area so it would be easy to meet hopefully, 

Take care everyone

Kylecatxxx

PS - still getting to know everyone's names on this thread so if I miss anyone out I do apologise. I normally post on the single womens thread but I like coming on the wessex thread as there is some nice news on here at the moment!


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

i'd be up for a wessex ladies coffee morning too, im only in bournemouth so it only takes 40mins (depending on the west quay traffic) to get into southampton.  ive got another month left in work, then i take 5wks leave and then start maternity leave- yippee    

lottie- our baby has long legs, big head and off the scale tummy.  are you feeling babies movement low down still, i only seem to feel babs below my tummy button still, i would of thought i'd see/feel movement above there by now? 

good luck everyone.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I too would be up for meeting up - as long as you won't mind me bringing Myles and Keilidh?  We are in Winchester, but are happy to travel wherever.

Keilidh had the big head and Myles had the big belly with long limbs.  Nothing has really changed now that they are out in the big wide world too!  

Annie, you will eventually feel bubba move further up, but I would guess right now, s/he likes being feet down by the sound of it!  Even with two, I felt most movement down lower.  As long as you are feeling something, there's nothing to worry about!

Kylecat, glad all is looking good!  Honestly, the collection really isn't bad at all.  They totally look after you and talk you through what will happen.  I was still pretty with it as they started and just really felt pressure, not pain, then withing a few minutes, that's it, I was off in nodland.  As you seem pretty nervous about it, please call the clinic and speak to one of the doctors who can hopefully put your mind at rest.  Think about it logically, if it was that bad, they wouldn't be doing 7 retrievals a day and certainly not repeat patients


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Fab!
It seems we are all up fr meeting - I might post another thread on here to see if any other ladies want to join in...

I presume a Saturday morning (thinking of workers) in Southampton (seems middle to everywhere) would be best bet? What do yout think? Sat 6th Sept maybe? might be tricky with holidays!

All children, babies, bumps and Dreams are invited!  Witters - most certainly: we'd love to meet your little angels!

Annie - yep most of Tillies movements and kicks are lower down - and as Witters says, as long as there's movement there's nothing to worry about - it all sounds good!

Let me know what you think about our little coffee morning ideas XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Saturday mornings are tricky for us as we go swimming.  Infact, weekends are always busy for us   Perhaps we could have two meetings?  One at a weekend and one in the week?  I will try to make a Saturday free, but can't guarentee it.  Shame as I would love to meet each and every one of you!!  Southampton would be fine for us though...


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Witters said:


> Saturday mornings are tricky for us as we go swimming. Infact, weekends are always busy for us  Perhaps we could have two meetings? One at a weekend and one in the week? I will try to make a Saturday free, but can't guarentee it. Shame as I would love to meet each and every one of you!! Southampton would be fine for us though...


Ok huni,

I presume we'll go with a date that suits most - but no reason why we can't have 2! I work full time but I can take a morning off - quite happily!
Let's see what the other ladies think!
XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That would be great!  Either that or leave early or even meet up in a lunch hour?  I'm sorry for being such a pain!  As I said, I will do my best to clear a weekend, but as it's the only times with DH about, we always seem to have loads to do.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi ladies!! Hope you are all well - feeling rather bloated today so taking it easy and resting!

The coffee morning idea sounds great - I also work full time but I am off now until the 3rd sept as I am a teacher. So I am fairly flexible at the moment. Next week is when I will prob have EC so might be a bit tied up towards the end of the week!!

Maybe we could meet in a 'child friendly' pub just outside of southampton - maybe one with a little play area outside? I know quite a few as I am an aunt to 4 year old twin boys!!

Kylecatxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds great from my perspective Kylecat


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, thank you for all your lovely comments about my little boy - he continues to thrive and is 6 weeks old now. He has brought us so much joy.

Congrats on Daisy's birth, and best wishes to all those still pg or cycling at the moment.

I would be interested in meeting up - I'll keep a look out for the date and venue and see if I can make it.

cjd x


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

i would love to meet up, but im still working full time for the next three wks, then DH and I are going away for a week, then im back in work for a couple of days, but am free during the week after the 5th. oh this is going to be tricky. otherwise i can do an evening, but not thurs as i go to aqua natal or i could do w'end.

lets hope we can come up with something.........

xx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
  The hotel is in full swing, its not too bad doing the work though as guests are staying for quite a few days at a time so not having to change lots of beds everyday. A few weeks ago we were changing 12-18 beds everyday and it proved to be very hard work!
I would be interested in meeting up, i am fine on Saturday but during the week at the moment would be impossible for me. It would be great to put names to faces! In september it will be quieter at the hotel so maybe i could make a morning in the week then.
My DD has a friend around at the moment and earlier she hugged her and said I'd like you to be my sister. Bless her! Her friends mummy who is lovely is having her 4th child at age 42. I'm more than ever trying to look at what i do have and not at what i don't and its actually not seeming too bad, we cannot always have what we want and i do count my blessings on having a great DD and a great DH so life is very good on the whole. I don't suppose I'll ever get over wanting to have another baby but i am sure in time i will except it and make the most of the benefits of having  a 'only child'.
There must be plenty, anybody got any ? maybe i'll make a list and keep reminding myself!

My DD possibly could take a friend with her on holiday in a year or 2, she'd love that!
that could be the first on my list.
Lottie- Thanks for asking after me, I'm doing OK thanks ,dreading PMT again before my next period, it always seems worse then and thats when my emotions are heightened. We've been to the beach a few times so absorbing a few rays of sunshine always makes you feel good. 
Kylecat- How is the mild stimulation IVF going? I would never go for a full stim as i had bad OHSS but if i did go through it again i would go for the mild. How many eggs are they expecting to get?
  
Suzanne xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Suzanne
Either my PM has so chronically offended you that you can't mention it or reply, or you haven't seen it and didn't understand my earlier post. I had hoped, because it's what I'm struggling with atm - that I might have been supportive about dealing with the only child bit (and maybe we could have supported each other through it - also the other areas of FF I pointed out).

Poll


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Would love to meet up, although Lottie it feels as if we have already met, only a door seperating us at one point  

Weekends are probably better for me or Fridays when I try to work from home, but hey lets try to come up with a date and see where we go.  I am on holiday 31st August to 9th Sept.

Take care all

Emma.


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

All good! It seems we are on for a little meeting!
Judging by the reply's i'm taking it that Saturday's are better for most (sorry Witters - PLEASE come!) - the idea of a child-friendly pub sounds good too...although i have no idea where

Now dates!! - How about Sat 13th Sept? Hopefully most will be back from hols byt then and the summer madness have dies down a tad... 

Suzanne, - lovely to hear from you. You sound a little "lighter" angel and that must be good...I think the main "Pro" of being an only child is that you get undevided love! and by the sounds of it your DD has lots of it - and that means more than anything  I hope i can be as good as Mummy as you...

Great to see our latest "arrivals" are doing well - be great to meet all your babies!

So - ladies let me know about the date and we'll take it from there.
L.O.L
Lottie XXX


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Lottie - thanks for suggesting a date - unfortunetly I can't make the 13th of Sept as I am at another meet up with the ladies from the single girlies thread! This is our third meet up and we are going to stratford upon avon! However, please don't change the date if most other people can make it as I'm sure I'll be able to meet you all at some point or another - would sat 23rd aug be too soon for everyone - it is a bank holiday weekend though? Maybe sat 16th aug? 

I would highly recommend meeting up with people - I have met loads with the ladies off the single girls thread - some of them live near me and we are always meeting for lunch etc and have already become very good friends.  It has proved the most invaluable support as it is lovely to meet people in the same boat. 

I had a bit of a low day yesterday as I went to the clinic and sue ingamells scanned me and there didn't seem to be that many follicles - however she didn't get a very good view of the left side. However she didn't seem in the slightest bit concerned and said 'we only need two anyway!'. I should learn to trust the experts a bit more I think!! My mum is coming to my next scan tommorrow because sometimes I feel a bit lonely sat there on my own when it is all couples!   Everyone is so friendly at the clinic though and a lot of the staff know my name now and always ask me how I am!

Lovely to hear from everyone - emsypops - not sure we've 'met' before but hello!!

Suzanne - hope you are OK - it must be hard struggling with all your emotions at the moment. It sounds like you have a lovely daughter though. Thanks for asking about my treatment - on the antagonist cycle they are expecting to get around 6-10 eggs, hopefully that is what I will get!

Love to everyone
Kylecat xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

sat 13th sept is fine with me. as for suggestions oh i dont know coz i dont know s'ton that well, not really. i will have a think and ask my ston mate who i am seeing tomorrow.  i could also do sat 16th aug but i have got to be in burley for 12noon to meet a good friend for lunch. keep me posted.

kylecat- we trusted sue completely we had a long slow journey once i start d/regging as i have PCOS so OHSS was a real risk for me, but everything was fine and it will be for you too.  i think sue is amazing and would ask for sue again next time we we go for FET.

suzanne- it sounds like you are being strong and i guess thats what you have to do.  i hope that one day in the future when this babs has arrived that they will have a little brother or sister, but at the moment i accept it if we can't, but i guess when it comes down to it, it could be a completely different matter.  

anyway i hope everyone has a lovely w'end and the rain stays away.

xx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Polly,
    I am mortified!!  i haven't received a PM. The FF hasn't sent any notification of any posts for months, i only know of postings by going on to FF and looking back on the days that I've missed. I have just read your  I would never ignore somebody even if they had offended me, its so not me! 
I really am stuck to know what to do, i cant reveal my email address as i think its not adviced, but i SO would love to talk to you and support each other through this.
How do we get around the fact that PM's are not working or even normal posting notification isn't either!.
Any ideas? can i give my email address on a post? 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Ah - Suzanne - I was wondering, I didn't say anything offensive and couldn't understand why you hadn't responded at all!
Could you try PMing me and I then reply? I sent you two PMs too! If you go to my profile you'll find an alternative way of contacting me.
Phew to that anyway!

Poll


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Mrs Shaw, unfortunately, you cant post personal details in your posts. I will try and find out why your PM's are not working and get back to you 

Nikki xx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Nikki,
  I am embarrassed  to say that i did receive the PM's it's just i didn't know it and never read them!! I always relied on the fact that i had notification on my emails and until May it worked fine. Since then i have only clicked on one thing which says 'show new replies to your posts' i never took any notice to the fact it says above it 'you have 21 messages 4 are new!!' I am so silly. Anyway my apologises to the girls i ignored, infact i will PM them and apologise that way 
Do you know why I don't receive notification by email? or is it a problem my end?
Suzanne xxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls! Hope we are all well!

Suzanne and poll- glad you have managed to sort out the PM problem - I am always forgetting to check if I have any!

Witters, Annie, lottie and everyone else - hope you have had a relaxing weekend. 

I was at the Wessex yesterday - Sue scanned me and found 7 follicles on each ovary - they need to do a little more growing but EC is pencilled in for wed morning. My lining was 14mm so I am pleased with that too. I feel fine about the EC - I know that the nurses will look after me, they are all so lovely!

Is there anything in particular I should take along to the EC? I have my final scan tommorrow so I am sure they will tell me everything then. Mum is coming with me to drive me home afterwards too!

Hope we can settle on a date for our little meet up!

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Suzanne, so glad that the pm situation has sorted itself out.  Poll will be a great person to talk to   As for your notifications, mine go belly up sometimes too.  You will need to go into your profile and check that you have it selected.  Even if it is, I usually unselect it, save it then re-select it and save again.

Whichever date is chosen, I will do my best to work something out 

Kylecat, I think I just took a dressing gown and slippers.  They should tell you anyway, they may even give you information on what to expect and what to bring.  Will be thinking of you on Wednesday!  14 follies is a perfect result!  How are you feeling?

Well, I'm officially in my 2ww!  So chuffed that the metformin has got me ovulating!  Even if nothing happens, I'm so relieved that the met is working for me.  I can now relax, it's the waiting to ovulate that's the nervewracking part for me!


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Witters - excellent news   glad the mets working for you  

Kylecat - seems like the cycle's going well... thinking of you and wishing you all the best of luck     

Hope everyone is well..

I will try and make the meet if I can... w/e is better for me too although not 16th Aug one as I will be seeing David Tennent and Patrick Stewart in Hamlet then   I do have something in Sept not sure if 13th but don't worry... If I can make it I'll be there for whichever day suits most people.

Anyway wishing everyone the very best in their cycles    and lots of    to anyone who needs them right now..
bbl
xx
Sofia


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Hummm - we've been busy!   

Glad that Poll & Suzanne have sorted out contacting each other 

Kylecat - keeping it all crossed for you angel! How exciting!        

Witters - 2WW! How lovely to hear you say that! Good luck huni!!        

Emma - always lovely to hear from you! Big kiss!! XXX

Sofia, Annie & cjd - and ALL our Wessex Ladies - Hello - hope you're all well...   

Heard from Broomie via PM the other day - she is still really suffering with sickness  - so if you're reading this Broomie - Big kiss 

Our little "meeting": It looks like a Sat morning is best for most - how about we go for Sept 13th then? It seems that most are away for Aug / beginning of Sept - Can you let me know with a simple "Name & Yes/No" so i can add up numbers? Also - can you PM me so i can add you to my buddies list in case we want to swap numbers or something! XXX

Me - i'm ok but suffering badly from Rib pains now - can't sleep past 5am and starting to feel it! Other than that I'm well and Tillie-Bump is growing fast...or is that the cakes I'm forever scoffing?

Sending love to all
Lottie XXX


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Lottie,
      I would like to join in and meet you all at the coffee morning . I live on the Isle of Wight so where would it be held? If i could get there without bringing my car across that would be great!
Suzanne


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

mrs shaw said:


> Hi Lottie,
> I would like to join in and meet you all at the coffee morning . I live on the Isle of Wight so where would it be held? If i could get there without bringing my car across that would be great!
> Suzanne


Hi Suzanne,

No problemo - I'm in Southampton so could pick you up if you come in by the Red Funnel to Town Key? I think the most central is around the So'ton area - so i could drive us...(lucky for the southamptonites like me!)

I'm really looking forward to putting faces to names!!

Hope you're all well ladies

XXXXXXXX


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

i can make the 13th sept too.  now the fun begins trying to come up with a venue.............................. are we doing coffee or lunch or both? so long as lottie and i get cake i dont mind  

lottie- i hope you are managing to get to bed early if you arent sleeping past 5am.  i am suffering with pelvic girdle pain at mo, had to get a lift to work yesterday and havent been able to go in at all today. im determined im not going to need crutches though  


Kylecat- are you in tomorrow morning then? good luck with it hun and remember rest as much as possible.

witters- good luck on the 2ww, try not to start symptom spotting coz you never actually know what they mean anyway. get drinking pineapple juice and milk and water though (dont eat pineapple thou).

love to everyone else and i cant wait to meet as many of you as possible.

anna
xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

How are we all today? I'm my usual over-tired self - I hope Princess Anne can do something to help me (got an appt on Friday morning...)

OK - i think it's easiest if i put a list on here and then when someone decides they can come they "copy & paste" the list and add it their post?

WESSEX MEETING SEPT 13TH 08
LottieG (Lottie)
annie n (Anna)
mrs shaw (Suzanne)

Looking forward to it already!
L.O.L XXX


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Lottie it is really good of you to say you would pick me up . Not sure whether to bring DD or not.
Suzanne xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

hey girls!!

Hope you are all well - thought I'd come on and update you on my progress - EC was yesterday- I was very scared! They managed to get 8 eggs which was my target as they wanted 8-10! They have rung me this morn to give me the great news that 6 of the eggs have fertilised and are developing well, so I am very pleased. ET is pencilled in for sat (which I think is the most likely)  - if all 6 continue developing well, I am to go back on mon for ET when they have reached the blastocyst stage, 

I am really sorry but I can't make the wessex meetup as I have already agreed to go to the single ladies meet up in stratford that day. However, if for one reason or another I don't go to stratford I shall def join you as I only live 10 mins from southampton city centre, 

Take care everyone

Katiexxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Kylecat!

FABULOUS NEWS!!   I'm really happy for you - so far so good eh!
How are you feeling? Sore at all? Great result and i'm hoping that your embies keep on going...Fingers crossed      
Sods-law that the 2 meets are on the same day - but if we get a low response then it may be changed anyway - I'll let you know angel.
Keep us informed of your progress huni - and here if you need me!

Hi to all other ladies 
Lottie XXX


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Kylecat Great news, really pleased for you   and all the best of luck that all the embies continue to go well all the way   

Lottie - I also won't be able to make Sep 13th as I am going to a 40th Bday party... next one though I hope to be there  

Hope everyone is well... thinking of you all and wishing everyone the best
xx
Sofia


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

kylecat- thats brilliant, well done you. i hope you are resting. dont have your laptop on your lap! shame you cant make the 13th, you never know if everything goes to plan baby might decide to make you too sick to travel all that way and tell you 10mins would be much better!   oh fingers crossed for you hun. we have 4 frosties ourselves. 

lottie- would be good if we can meet up even if there is only the 3 of us, but its early days yet im sure more people will see the propsed date soon.

x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Lottie, Annie and Sofia for your good wishes! I am feeling rather tender and sore tonight so an early night is in order. I am using a heated wheatbag for the pain, although will obviously stop using this after ET!!

Annie - I was just thinking the same as you - if all goes well, I may be feeling too sick to travel and will join you girls instead!!

But even if I can't make it I will def come along to the next one, 

Love to all

kylecatxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Kylecat!  Fingers crossed for a very successful transfer!!

As I said, I will try to join the meet, but won't beable to say definately until nearer the time.  We have lots of house/garden improvements that need to be done, so are always really busy weekends.  Stil getting excited for it though!


----------



## broomie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Girls,

I am so so so sorry for my pathetic attempt at keeping in touch as Lottie said I have not been v well.  However, after 15 weeks of being sick I have now managed 3 days without being sick so I am very excited but I have to say Winchester hospital have been just fabulous at looking after me.  I had my 20 week scan yesterday and 'Beanie' is fine it seems to have grown all the right bits in spite of all the sickness thank goodness.

Lottie - I would love to meet up so as long as I don't start being sick again I will be there.

Kylecat - Good luck with your transfer will keep everything crossed for you.  How are you feeling?

Hope you are all ok

Love 

Broomie x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,
I can do 13th, so would love to come along.

Kylecat good luck with ET, we will all have our fingers crossed for you, wear orange and rememebr to ask for a pic.

Take care all

Emma


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Emsypops, broomie, witters, annie, sofia and lottie for all your good wishes!

The clinic told me that they don't normally ring on the second day but I rang because i just wanted to know how things were going! All 6 embryos are still going strong - they want me in tommorrow morning for the ET, however I suppose if all 6 embryos were perfect they might leave the transfer to monday. I am hoping I might have 1/2 to freeze although you never know!!

I think I did a bit too much yesterday and I was in agony in the evening and in the night. I could hardly walk to the bathroom!! Today, I have stayed in bed all day and the pain has subsided -I no longer feel like I've been kicked repeatedly in the stomach!!

There seems to be quite a lot of good news on the wessex thread at the moment which is nice. I normally post on the single women's thread but it is quite depressing on there at the mo and I need to keep a positive frame of mind!

thanks girls

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, Ive just gone back to the Wessex after 3 years away. Is it OK to come on the meet?


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls and welcome to donna - nice to 'meet you'!!

Yesterday morning I had a 7 and 9 cell embryo transfered - they were both of very good quality. I have a further two embryos which may be frozen on monday. Sue Ingamells did the transfer which I was pleased about. Unfortunetly one of the embryos got stuck in the catheter so had to be placed in a second time - I was extremely uncomfortable lying there bursting to go to the loo!!

I am trying to be positive but finding it hard - have any of you girls got any tips on that! 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Donna C (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow! Kylecat those cells are mega. When I had IVF @ Wessex 3 years ago they were only 5 and 6 cells but now they live them to develop that extra day I guess its much better. Thats something for me to look forward to.

How are you today?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in? I am having my tubes removed due to hydroslapinx this thursday and will be starting ivf (antagonist cycle) with the wessex hopefully in Sept / Oct.

I was just wondering kylecat, I automatically assumed that Sue did all the transfers, who else might it be? I have only ever met Sue. How long do they normally wait from ec to et? I hope everything goes well for you.

Lou xxxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

loubelle- chantelle also does them and Mr P- i really dont like him, we were under him nhs bournemouth and he isnt as nice as the ladies, it maybe that he only does ladies who are with bournemouth as a satalite (we didnt do that as bournemouth were being SO crap). we had sue.

kylecat- thats fantastic, just rest up now, drink milk, water and pineapple juice and eat as much protein as you can oh and keep going on the folic acid.

donna- welcome, would be god if you do come on 13th.

i wrote a massive long message last night posted it and it never appeared so i', cutting it short tonight.

love to all.
xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Annie. Yes I would prefer the wessex ladies definitely they are lovely. I am doing the whole cycle at Southampton so hopefully it will all be with them. Can you request who does it or is it just who is available on the day? What cycle did you do, was it the antagonist? xxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Donna, loubelle and Annie for all the good wishes - I am feeling OK, a little tearful which I think is down to the hormones!

In answer to your question loubelle, I think most of the transfers are either done by Sue Ingamells or Chantal Simonis as they are the two doctors there. Not sure if there are any other consultants there? However I had my egg collection done by a female doctor from a London clinic. She was down there for the day as due to staff sickness they were short staffed. She was lovely though. Also, they generally wait 3 days after EC until ET. By then the embryos should be around 6-8 cells. I think they occasionally do blastocyst transfers too where the embryos are left to grow for 5 days. 

I found the clinic to be very professional - the nurses are lovely and the embryologists really know their stuff too!

Now the hard bit, the waiting!

May see some of you on the 13th if I decide not to go to the single girls meet up, 

Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way ladies.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152383.0


----------

